# The Tim Sylvia Double-Standard BS Needs To Stop



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I've never been a HUGE Tim Sylvia fan, I mean I have always liked him, he's been in a couple boring fights but that's it. But recently I have become a much bigger fan, mostly out of sympathy for the poor guy. He can do no right in so many people's eyes.

I was at the fight and it was absurd how many people were booing him and flipping him off and yelling "YOU SUCK!", and everytime he was winning the fight people were booing (during the clinch). I just wanted to walk up to each and every boo-er and punch them right in their fuckin nose. Then I come one here and read people's posts saying Sylvia has no skills and this and that. It's just nuts. And it needs to stop.

You guys realize that he is a human being, right? And he fights for a living? And he has the most KOs currently in the UFC? Why would you be so shitty to another human being who has accomplished what he has? To anyone with more than 6 brain cells, it's apparent that it's completely out of jelousy, and nothing more. There is absolutely no logical reason people should hate this guy to the extent that they do. Shit, you don't have to like him, I don't give a **** that you hate him, but show some class and respect. You don't have to boo the guy just because you don't like him. All booing does is make you sound like an ignorant neanderthal, and encourages the fighter you're booing. It's absolutely pointless. So why do it? 

Why would you come on an internet forum, and try to tell people that he has no skills? A 2-time Heavyweight Champion with more KO's than anyone in UFC history, possibly even MMA history (haven't looked this one up yet, could be Wandy), has no skills? OK, thanks for stamping yourself as an ignorant neanderthal, I'll be sure to avoid reading your posts from now on...lol.

The double standards of Tim are ridiculous. 

First off, people boo Tim because it was a boring fight (against Vera). In all reality, Vera was the reason it was boring. And my friends who have more than 6 brain cells realize this. Why do people gawk over Randy's "amazing gameplans" when every fight all he does is clinch up against the fence and that's exactly what Tim did and he got booed relentlessly. 

Why can Vera mention his injury in the post-fight without getting booed but when Tim does it...well you know.

Tim is a good fighter, and has more heart than almost anyone in MMA. All he wants to do is brawl. But his opponents don't want to, because they know they are gonna get KTFOed. Randy didn't expose Tim, so stop saying that shit. Randy just took advantage of an injured opponent and also took advantage of the fact that he could base a gameplan for Tim, whereas Tim could not base a gameplan for Randy, because Randy was out for a year and fought and lost at LHW before fighting Tim. Tim didn't know what to expect. Hell, nobody did. How can you hate Tim for not knowing what to expect when you know damn well you didn't predict that outcome? It was also on short notice. Randy couldn't finish Tim, even though he was injured, even though he had 25 minutes to do so, even though he rocked him bad in the opening 20 seconds. 

Well I'm done ranting. I don't like making posts this huge but there is just so much hate for Tim that a lot needs to be brought up. That's your fault not mine.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I think that people are going to pick favorites, and this guy just isn't going to be one of them. I love Nogueria, but a lot of UFC fans couldn't care any less about the guy. It just comes with the territory. When I watched the fights tonight, I was the only one there supporting Anderson Silva. But I had fun clapping and cheering when he took Franklin out again. I was the only one, but I was the happiest person in the room.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Dec 27, 2006)

One reason people don't like him is because of his physique. Either because of watching too many Jean-Claude Van Damme movies, frustrated homosexuality, or both, some people are only happy if fighters have bodies like weightlifters.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

I think that He-Man is to blame.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Dec 27, 2006)

elardo said:


> I think that He-Man is to blame.


 

I was thinking of adding He-Man as a 3rd possible reason.

Maybe if Timmy came into the ring with a battle cat, and a weird, short, broad-bladed sword, and cut his hair in a basin, he would be popular.

Then, when he wasn't fighting he could pretend to be just a normal prince, and his battle cat could pretend to be cowardly.


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

Tim is an ugly dude.. His physic is disgusting, and his strategy is boring. For 90% of that fight, he just had Vera on the cage; he did nothing in the clinch.

However, he had a few very good bursts of punches. He's a good fighter no doubt. But he is a boring and ugly fighter. That's that.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Too bad Jason Black is a LW, otherwise he could be Skeletor.



It's pretty sad if people hate him because of his physique, because that's just one more double standard to add to the list. People liked Cabbage back in the day, BJ Penn is very popular, Nakamura is popular, and obviously...FEDOR!


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah, Fedor is my guy. But back to the subject, don't comment on He-Man's short sword...he can't help it. Just let him be.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Slug said:


> Tim is an ugly dude.. His physic is disgusting, and his strategy is boring. For 90% of that fight, he just had Vera on the cage; he did nothing in the clinch.
> 
> However, he had a few very good bursts of punches. He's a good fighter no doubt. But he is a boring and ugly fighter. That's that.


You have stamped yourself sir. Thanks for posting.


The clinch was Vera's idea. Tim just wants to stand and bang. Vera was scared and hurt. He wanted to keep Tim stalling in the clinch to avoid having to stand and trade with a broken hand. So he clinched up with Tim. Tim overpowered him, so Vera couldn't use his FUCKIN AMAZING CLINCH!!! that everyone was talking about. So Vera was getting overpowered in his world and Tim keeping active in the clinch whilst Vera held on to him and tried taking him down a couple times. Tim was just winning the position that Vera initiated. Tim was doing his job, and Vera was failing. Blame Vera for that, it was his idea, not Tim's.


Also, 90% of the Randy's recent fights have been just him holding guys onto the cage. But would you talk this much shit about Randy, or boo him?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> You have stamped yourself sir. Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> The clinch was Vera's idea. Tim just wants to stand and bang. Vera was scared and hurt. He wanted to keep Tim stalling in the clinch to avoid having to stand and trade with a broken hand. So he clinched up with Tim. Tim overpowered him, so Vera couldn't use his FUCKIN AMAZING CLINCH!!! that everyone was talking about. So Vera was getting overpowered in his world and Tim keeping active in the clinch whilst Vera held on to him and tried taking him down a couple times. Tim was just winning the position that Vera initiated. Tim was doing his job, and Vera was failing. Blame Vera for that, it was his idea, not Tim's.
> ...


whew somebody that saw the same fight i did I was thinking I watched a different ppv with fighters of the same name


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> You have stamped yourself sir. Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> The clinch was Vera's idea. Tim just wants to stand and bang. Vera was scared and hurt. He wanted to keep Tim stalling in the clinch to avoid having to stand and trade with a broken hand. So he clinched up with Tim. Tim overpowered him, so Vera couldn't use his FUCKIN AMAZING CLINCH!!! that everyone was talking about. So Vera was getting overpowered in his world and Tim keeping active in the clinch whilst Vera held on to him and tried taking him down a couple times. Tim was just winning the position that Vera initiated. Tim was doing his job, and Vera was failing. Blame Vera for that, it was his idea, not Tim's.
> ...


Repped. Tim was not the cause of this fight being up against the cage and personally i think tim was going out there to throw and didnt care if he got hit. I'm sick of the Tim Sylvia hate also.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Exactly, Good post WL2FU.

No one on this message board can "talk down" about his skills etc. Most people on this forum have never fought in MMA and those who have are no where near Tim's level but then again there isn't many who are. Tim is a smart fighter and fighters main aim is to win...For themselves and for win bonuses(money) much more then a fans entertainment and Tim Sylvia does what he needs to win.

People boo and insult Tim a lot but none of those people could even get close to what Tim has done.

I have not seen his fight with Vera but what i have come to understand Sylvia built his gameplan around shutting down Vera's strong points and it sounds like he succeeded.

This is not coming from a Tim Syliva fan but just someone who opens there mind to things.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Good for Tim for winning. Good for WL for making badass points, we wont be hearing any objections from the haters in this thread, they have no weaponry now that WL took it away.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Unholy FD3S said:


> you gotta admit that was one boring ass fight.
> 
> Tim had the chance to KO him but he kept humping him against teh cage.


I am dissecting his game plan as i watch his fight and atm Sylvia is doing fantastic and stopping what Vera has to offer.


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree with thread starter, it's pretty silly. And everyone is blaming Tim for this boring fight when it was really Vera that made it boring. If you watch the fight during the first minute, vera twice ducks a pumch and clinches with Tim, puts him up against the cage and stalls. Only after that did Tim's corner say 'well look, you're stronger in the clinch, so push him up against the cage' even then Tim tried to finish the fight .


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Unholy FD3S said:


> ^ HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
> 
> good one buddy, it was vera pushing tim against the cage every 5 seconds.
> 
> good one!!!!


Vera did instigate the clinch on several occasions. Not every time I saw but most of the time it was Vera wrappin himself around Sylvias back and Sylvia would just go with it.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Vera went for a lot of clinches in the amount there were.

Tim Sylvia's game plan(from my view)

*In Clinch*

*Stand up straight.
*Control/Constrict Vera's top half to prevent him getting room for powered attacks.
*Uses size while standing up straight and throws knees plus more shoots from clinch.
*Uses strength to overpower Vera and push him into the cage so Vera is unable to work the Muay Thai.
*When Vera gets leg room , Sylvia pushes Vera's top half down to prevent him from throwing good knees.

*Standing*

*Continually pressuring.
*Stalking
*Staying close but keeping at a safe distance where he can cancel out kicks and use his reach for punching.

*Ground*

*Holding down/keeping close to prevent Vera teeing off or extra room to work.
*Aiming/defending to prevent being pounded.
*Stalemating the contest on the ground to get it stood up.

*My Scoring*

Round 1 - Sylvia 10-9
Round 2 - Vera 10-9
Round 3 - Sylvia 10-9


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

That was not a boring fight, I enjoyed it and watched for full 15 minutes nonstop. Tim got hit with some big shots, shots hard enough to break ones hand and it didnt even phase Tim.

Imagine what Arlovski's punch feels like :confused05: 

But man, Tim did awesome, I agree with UD, Vera was backing up the entire time, when he did instigate a clinch, Tim reversed it which led to more control.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Vera was the first guy to clinch. Once Tim realized that was the stronger of the two, Militech told him to control him with it. Which is what he did for the first round. 

He really tried teeing off on Vera but Brandon covered up pretty good. Sylvia was never one of my favorite fighters but the guy just seems to be getting booed for no reason lately. It's kind of like the thing to do for newer fans. Right now I find myself a Big Tim fan and hope he tools Kongo for taking Cro Cop's balls.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Well said WL2FU, great post.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Its more the way he fights personally. He fights to last just like Randy does, and not to finish:thumbsdown: Press into the cage, dirty box, press into the cage, dirty box. Kinda like pause, pause, pause, fight, pause, pause, pause, fight. Boring style to just survive and win IMO. Wasn't it weird that when Tim would stand there pressing Brandon into the cage the ref broke them up like what 3 times? Once Brandon would press the ref would break that shit up immediately. Then the broken hand in the first round:thumbsdown: If it would've been his skill that caused him the loss I'd say drop a weight class but you could clearly see that even with a broken hand Vera landing on Tim the end of the 2nd. 3rd round it was too late the hand was bothering you could tell. He was hesitant. Props to Tim but I'm telling you guys once someone learns how to fight this Couture style everyone is going down.


----------



## Okami-Fan (Jun 7, 2007)

thats what i was going to say^^^ Sylvia has his boring fights but come on guys he went out a beat Vera hands down...i really don't care for the guy but he does fight good he throws bombs....the only boring part of the fight was when Vera kept Clinching with him


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Vera was the first guy to clinch. Once Tim realized that was the stronger of the two, Militech told him to control him with it. Which is what he did for the first round.


Dumb of Brandon to clinch in the first round. 2nd and 3rd rounds I understand more with the busted hand and all


----------



## Betland88 (Apr 8, 2007)

i seriously don't understand why some people hate Tim Sylvia, im not his biggest fan but i still like the guy and he is not the most exciting fighter but he is a very smart fighter and thats the way you win fights. but imo lyoto machida is the most boring ass fighter in the ufc but i don't boo him or jump on an internet forum and bitch about how boring he is. and i would pay one of little bitches that hides behind his computer and brags on about how shit tim sylvia is and say it to his face.


----------



## KenFl07 (Aug 6, 2007)

Tim Sylvia is boring, and that's why I'm not a fan. Yeah, he may have had some nice wins back in the day, but damn, this guy goes out there and just bores me every single fight. Say what u want about that clinch, or who was applying it, but Sylvia did absolutely NOTHING in the first two rounds. To be an exciting fighter, you have to try and do everything possible to stop the fight, and you don't need to basically sleep for two rounds and then fight in the third, just because that will win you the fight. 

There's no double standard, the guy is just scared to finish I guess. You look back at the Monson fight, and he had Monson hurt, and what happened, the fight was a basically lackluster. Hell, the 5'9 fighter pushed the action more than the the 6'8 fighter and Sylvia couldn't finish a man that he had almost a foot of height on. He wants to say it was his back, but dude you had surgery and you impressed me about as much as paint drying last night.

I don't want him holding the HW title again, cuz when he does, it makes the UFC HW division look like s***. Hopefully Nog chokes him out and then maybe put him up against Lesnar if he succeeds in a few contests. Say what you want about Lesnar, but if Vera took Sylvia down, imagine what a guy that has more weight and power will do. I want Lesnar to throw his a** around the Octagon. 

It's pretty disrespectful to boo fighters, but damn, Sylvia hasn't earned any respect in a long a** time in my eyes. All Sylvia has to do is finish a damn fight, and I will get off his back, that's all I'm asking for.


----------



## Betland88 (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah he is boring but its smart and he is not fighting for your entertainment. kenflo 07 how about you get in the octagon and show tim how its supposed to be done


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Unholy FD3S said:


> so why does he complain when fans boo him ?
> 
> he isnt fighting for entrainment


Cause the fans boo him for basically everything, his performances can be the best their is and the fans would still boo him for being Tim Sylvia. 

If I got pissed on for everything, I'd complain to.


----------



## Maniac (Oct 31, 2006)

So happy that tim beat vera ive been waiting since last november for this glad to see theres some more sylvia supporters on here that before **** there was like 1 a year ago rofl


----------



## KenFl07 (Aug 6, 2007)

LOL, well it might actually give me the finish I'm looking for, it would just be at my expense, lol. 

I'm not saying that Sylvia doesn't deserve respect as a fighter, cuz all fighters deserve respect. However, I'm tired of seeing him fight these guys that he says "Oh, I'm gonna go in there and finish an exciting fight with a devastating Knockout" only to pull out another boring decision. It would have been different if Sylvia gave Vera respect, but the only time I saw him talking about Vera, he was talking about how he was going to dominate him and KO him, which he never succeeded in doing. Stop saying your going to have an exciting fight, only to implement a game plan that is the exact opposite. I'm saying that everyone, including Joe Rogan was dumbfounded as to why Sylvia couldn't finish Monson. He might fight smart, but guys who always fight smart, and don't try for finishes shouldnt be in title contention as much as Sylvia is. We need more exciting fighters in the Heavyweight division in order for it to succeed, and Sylvia going back to the top yet again will not help matters.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow, I said some pretty harsh shit about Sylvia last night hahaha frustrating fight and drinking don't mix. So i would like to say you are right OP but I still don't feel he has my respect he hasn't earned it (especially when he rides out fights), but the hating on him for his looks and such is pretty sad i mean hating on someone because of their genetic make up is pretty pathetic yeah thats right you fatty fat fatties you know who you are. For what he has done in the sport props but his attitude just grinds me thats my opinion though but ya wont see me bashing him *hides alcohol* see?


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

KenFl07 said:


> LOL, well it might actually give me the finish I'm looking for, it would just be at my expense, lol.
> 
> I'm not saying that Sylvia doesn't deserve respect as a fighter, cuz all fighters deserve respect. However, I'm tired of seeing him fight these guys that he says "Oh, I'm gonna go in there and finish an exciting fight with a devastating Knockout" only to pull out another boring decision. It would have been different if Sylvia gave Vera respect, but the only time I saw him talking about Vera, he was talking about how he was going to dominate him and KO him, which he never succeeded in doing. Stop saying your going to have an exciting fight, only to implement a game plan that is the exact opposite. I'm saying that everyone, including Joe Rogan was dumbfounded as to why Sylvia couldn't finish Monson. He might fight smart, but guys who always fight smart, and don't try for finishes shouldnt be in title contention as much as Sylvia is. We need more exciting fighters in the Heavyweight division in order for it to succeed, and Sylvia going back to the top yet again will not help matters.


haha right. no ko last night. i saw tim riding the rounds out against the cage with very little fighting involved. and big ole tim still couldnt finish a smaller guy with a broken hand. but then again he wasnt trying to finish it


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah, the Sylvia hate was effin' disgusting last night. You wanna talk shit on the man, go to the smack talk section and have a ball. You want to discuss the fight in a educated fashion I'm more than ready to listen... or read. There was no real argument used last night except, "Ugh, Sylvia is so boring and has no skills." Anyone who truly believes that should do some research and watch his older fights. Just because the guy isn't the as charismatic as other people doesn't mean he deserves to be shat on. 
The round Vera won was the most boring round. Take that away and it was a pretty good fight. I give credit to Tim for coming back and putting on a good performance.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

WL2FU here's my take on why people hate Tim Sylvia:

Tim sylvia sybolizes the school-yard bully that most peeople have encountered in their life, whether they were actually a victim or just witnessed it happenning (No, I'm not somebody that was bullied all my life). It's that cocky attitude displayed most recently when he stated "I want to put my fist down his throat" in his pre-fight interview regarding Vera. His fighting style is agressive, but in his past 3-4 fights his approach has been more "laissez-faire" and he's tried to be smart about fights instead of trying to put people away. I personally don't think it's his fighting style that people don't like, but it is more the man himself they love to hate. Let's face it, in our Noth American culture young boys grow up with heroes like Batman, Rocky, Jean Claude Van-Dam, and Wolverine to name a few. All of these ficticous charcters that we have come to love are ripped up, strong, popular-with the ladies, and most importantly athletic. They are a type of role model that as kids we would try to emulate. Tim Sylvia hits on one of those criteria, and only one. He is strong. People love to hate Tim Sylvia because he is a goofy-looking, cocky, unathletic giant that embodies "the villain" from our favourite movies, tv shows, or maybe even our own lives. We all take sides on things, and for the most part people tend to side with the idea that Tim Sylvia is a villain-a bad guy, because honestly that's how he comes off as, despite whether he is trying to do so or not. People will always love to hate Tim Sylvia because our society has taught us to label him as "the bad guy".


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

MetalMunkey said:


> I give credit to Tim for coming back and putting on a good performance.


especially after what? back surgery? i would like to see 90% of people return and do what he does after that or ya know after a broken arm.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

cabby said:


> haha right. no ko last night. i saw tim riding the rounds out against the cage with very little fighting involved. and big ole tim still couldnt finish a *smaller guy with a broken hand*. but then again he wasnt trying to finish it


Last few fights I remember a guy breaking his hand in the guy won. Couture, Franklin, Rampage all recieved hand injuries during their fight and all came away with a win. Perhaps Vera should have changed his plan up, kicked more, and looked for some takedowns. Instead, it was: jab cross clinch, jab clinch, clinch clinch clinch.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ryan1522 said:


> WL2FU here's my take on why people hate Tim Sylvia:
> 
> Tim sylvia sybolizes the school-yard bully that most peeople have encountered in their life, whether they were actually a victim or just witnessed it happenning (No, I'm not somebody that was bullied all my life). It's that cocky attitude displayed most recently when he stated "I want to put my fist down his throat" in his pre-fight interview regarding Vera. His fighting style is agressive, but in his past 3-4 fights his approach has been more "laissez-faire" and he's tried to be smart about fights instead of trying to put people away. I personally don't think it's his fighting style that people don't like, but it is more the man himself they love to hate. Let's face it, in our Noth American culture young boys grow up with heroes like Batman, Rocky, Jean Claude Van-Dam, and Wolverine to name a few. All of these ficticous charcters that we have come to love are ripped up, strong, popular-with the ladies, and most importantly athletic. They are a type of role model that as kids we would try to emulate. Tim Sylvia hits on one of those criteria, and only one. He is strong. People love to hate Tim Sylvia because he is a goofy-looking, cocky, unathletic giant that embodies "the villain" from our favourite movies, tv shows, or maybe even our own lives. We all take sides on things, and for the most part people tend to side with the idea that Tim Sylvia is a villain-a bad guy, because honestly that's how he comes off as, despite whether he is trying to do so or not. People will always love to hate Tim Sylvia because our society has taught us to label him as "the bad guy".



Read this post carefully, this guy's wage is 300$ an hour :thumb02: 

Nice though.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

MetalMunkey said:


> Last few fights I remember a guy breaking his hand in the guy won. Couture, Franklin, Rampage all recieved hand injuries during their fight and all came away with a win. Perhaps Vera should have changed his plan up, kicked more, and looked for some takedowns. Instead, it was: jab cross clinch, jab clinch, clinch clinch clinch.


agreed. the clinch was a mistake for vera. also i want to point out that franklin was able to keep using his hand in that fight. while brandon was definitely hesistant. different breaks maybe?


----------



## Arlovski_Fan (Apr 25, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I've never been a HUGE Tim Sylvia fan, I mean I have always liked him, he's been in a couple boring fights but that's it. But recently I have become a much bigger fan, mostly out of sympathy for the poor guy. He can do no right in so many people's eyes.
> 
> I was at the fight and it was absurd how many people were booing him and flipping him off and yelling "YOU SUCK!", and everytime he was winning the fight people were booing (during the clinch). I just wanted to walk up to each and every boo-er and punch them right in their fuckin nose. Then I come one here and read people's posts saying Sylvia has no skills and this and that. It's just nuts. And it needs to stop.
> 
> ...


I have never really like Tim, but it seemed like he was back to his old ways during the pre-fight stuff. Everyone at my house, myself included, was really looking forward to this fight. 
I can kinda see where you are coming from, I don't get how someone can like Machida or Okami, and then bash Sylvia. What really bothers me about Sylvia, is that he just wants a win. Last night was purley a "I don't wanna get caught, I need to play it safe" fight. Did Vera walk into the clinch several times? Yes. Both men were to blame for a blatantly boring fight. I was so PO'd that Sylvia did this, I wanted to punch a kitten lol He literally pulled in Arlovski. They both had fights that were going to get them title shots, and then blew it by playing it safe. What really amuses me though is that people are coming to Sylvia's side, were as after the AA vs Werdum fight, no one was saying "Hey, lay off of AA! He was just doing what he had to!" 
@ it being 100% Vera's fault, you've gotta be kidding me. Tim's corner said either twice or 3 times, "Keep pushing him against the fence and clinching". That is the formula for a bad fight when 2 strikers go against each other. You mentioned him KO'ing a lot of guys. Why didn't he go after Vera like that? I think Sylvia is scared of getting dominated due to a slip, and is trying to play it safe. Why else would he call out Kongo? He said "Man I keep having trouble with these smaller dudes" or something along those lines right before he called out Kongo. I could be wrong, but isn't Kongo several inches taller than Nog? Also, this just shows he understands he would get dominated by Nog, and he is trying to avoid him.

Did anyone else think Nog is really PO'd right now, cause I think he was going to go up there after the fight and challange time, cause they kept showing him.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> You have stamped yourself sir. Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> The clinch was Vera's idea. Tim just wants to stand and bang. Vera was scared and hurt. He wanted to keep Tim stalling in the clinch to avoid having to stand and trade with a broken hand. So he clinched up with Tim. Tim overpowered him, so Vera couldn't use his FUCKIN AMAZING CLINCH!!! that everyone was talking about. So Vera was getting overpowered in his world and Tim keeping active in the clinch whilst Vera held on to him and tried taking him down a couple times. Tim was just winning the position that Vera initiated. Tim was doing his job, and Vera was failing. Blame Vera for that, it was his idea, not Tim's.
> ...


your wrong

in the third round tim was opening up w/ big shots and HE went to clinch...despite dominating the standup. It was TIM who was clinching for the most part.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

Personally i think its the dudes job to go out and win a fight however he has to do it. If I was Tim I would sit back and just jab people to death and watch take downs. It might not make you the most popular fighter but chances are it will get that belt back on your waist.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Even though I find his style to be boring, I wouldn't boo him. Every fighter should be respected for being a fighter, unless they're a total asshole. Sylvia seems to be a nice person. And yeah, his corner told him several times "Push him up against the fence." "he can't handle your size." So it was him using the cage, Vera's clinch could have been broken by him at anytime b/c he had a broken hand, but Sylvia just wanted to smother him then strike at the end to seal the decision. Legitimate way to win , but makes for a boring fight in my eyes.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I've never been a HUGE Tim Sylvia fan, I mean I have always liked him, he's been in a couple boring fights but that's it. But recently I have become a much bigger fan, mostly out of sympathy for the poor guy. He can do no right in so many people's eyes.
> 
> I was at the fight and it was absurd how many people were booing him and flipping him off and yelling "YOU SUCK!", and everytime he was winning the fight people were booing (during the clinch). I just wanted to walk up to each and every boo-er and punch them right in their fuckin nose. Then I come one here and read people's posts saying Sylvia has no skills and this and that. It's just nuts. And it needs to stop.
> 
> ...


I think Tim Sylvia is a good fighter, that is undeniable but man is he boring. I was at the fights last night too and I have no problem with the post fight booing but when people boo when he is coming out I kind of feel bad for him because people didnt even give him a chance to perform before they disapproved. The thing is all of Brandon Vera's previous UFC fights were exciting and Sylvia's last like 5 or so have been boring so when Vera-Sylvia is boring most people(including myself) blame Sylvia. He did beat up Vera pretty good though and he will be in real close title contention after this win. He needs to have more exciting fights though geeze. The thing is that the fight was exciting when they werent clinched. I think Yves Lavigne should have seperated them more. That was my first UFC event though and it was freaking amazing and not even a boring ass Tim Sylvia fight could ruin it for me:thumb02:


----------



## 2-D (Sep 9, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> You have stamped yourself sir. Thanks for posting.
> 
> 
> The clinch was Vera's idea. Tim just wants to stand and bang. Vera was scared and hurt. He wanted to keep Tim stalling in the clinch to avoid having to stand and trade with a broken hand. So he clinched up with Tim. Tim overpowered him, so Vera couldn't use his FUCKIN AMAZING CLINCH!!! that everyone was talking about. So Vera was getting overpowered in his world and Tim keeping active in the clinch whilst Vera held on to him and tried taking him down a couple times. Tim was just winning the position that Vera initiated. Tim was doing his job, and Vera was failing. Blame Vera for that, it was his idea, not Tim's.
> ...


tim did start clinching with him for the last round. and during the first 2 rounds when Brandon did clinch tim just pushed him up against the cage and leaned on him. the reason i don't like him is he's not a good fighter. did he win the title cause of his great technique? or his great gameplans? no, the only thing he has is a gift of size something he was given that he didn't work for. honestly for a guy that is 6'8 and have a 30lb weight advantage not to finish Vera is sad. 

and the difference between Randy putting someone against the cage and tim doing it is Randy does damage tim just lays on someone and runs down time on the clock.


----------



## delurker (Jun 24, 2007)

OK, I admit it, I'm a Sylvia hater.

Here's why. First off, I agree with the poster above speaking about the villain/bully thing.

But there's more to it than that. Sylvia is gifted with size and strength. He dominates in the HW division based solely on this. But, looking at him, you can barely tell if he goes to the gym. He hasn't even come close to using his physical gifts to their fullest extent. By and large, his opponents work and train harder than he does, and they lose purely by virtue of his size. That's why I don't like him.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not gay for the fighters or anything. But there is no doubt that the physiqe definitely definitely reflects how much and how hard a fighter trains. Go to the gym and work out like a madman, and your body will show it. Do the bare minimum in the gym, and it shows that too.

I like Sherk (and still think he's innocent) for the same reason I hate Sylvia. Sherk's devotion to training, working out, nutrition etc... is obvious, and is why they call him the "muscle shark." Sylvia looks like he just stumbled off the barstool for most of his fights (not that he has no skill, but his body certainly doesn't show any dedication to his training).

Think about this way, if you put the heart and determination of Sherk in a frame like Sylvia, he would be an absolute beast. He wouldn't have to rely on a "smart game plan" (i.e. boring) to win, he would rely on his strength, size, skill, and conditioning to crush his opponents. Sylvia can (and does) rely mainly on his large physical size to overwhelm his opponents, and that's why his fights are usually boring and uninspired. Does he get the W? Yes, but I'm not impressed.

Think about it a different way. If you took Sylvia and made him 6'2" and 220 lbs, I doubt whether he would even be moderately successful in the UFC, even at LHW. In contrast, if you made someone like Anderson Silva smaller and lighter, I fully suspect that he would be just as dominant at a lower weight class as he is now at MW.

So I guess in the end I respect good work ethic, good conditioning, and good technique over just physical size in fighters. Is Sylvia dominant at HW? Yes. But I still don't like him, I don't enjoy his fighting, and I root against him every time.

If this "labels" me, then so be it. But if the OP wants to make the blanket statement that all Sylvia haters are "neanderthals" with "6 brains cells", I'd suggest that it's the OP that may be close minded and biased, not I.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> in the third round tim was opening up w/ big shots and HE went to clinch...despite dominating the standup. It was TIM who was clinching for the most part.


agreed. its that god damn cage bs. pause, pause, pause, fight, pause, pause, pause, fight. maybe thats why sylvia doesnt get fight of the night:confused02:

did we not see tim's back pretty much the whole fight?


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

thats crap right there delurker obviously you know nothing of genetics some people are born with the ability to pack on muscle others use drugs to force their body to pack on muscle Tim does not have the genetics to be a muscular man. There are 3 types of body's the ectomorph the endomorph annnnd the mesomorph Tim is an endomorph a large body type unable to pack on those rippling muscles thats genetics and has nothing to do with how hard the man works


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

delurker said:


> OK, I admit it, I'm a Sylvia hater.
> 
> Here's why. First off, I agree with the poster above speaking about the villain/bully thing.
> 
> ...


nope it is you


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

delurker said:


> OK, I admit it, I'm a Sylvia hater.
> 
> Here's why. First off, I agree with the poster above speaking about the villain/bully thing.
> 
> ...


Watch the countdown, Tim works his ass off. He has also had 5 round fights against tough opponents like Arlovski and Couture, which is an indication of his conditioning. Just because he doesn't look like Sherk doesn't make him a bad fighter or out of shape.

Ultimate MMA Videos


----------



## delurker (Jun 24, 2007)

mdancer, nice reply. I can see that you put a lot of thought into it, and you make some very compelling counter-arguments to my post.

Oh, wait, no you didn't. You just posted a half-assed, reply. Who are you trying to convince, yourself? Or maybe other people who already think like you do? Good job.


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

i dont like tim but the last round he did well i`ll admit he really picked vera apart.

i didnt find the match boring at all, vera landed some nice shots, took the big man down, i think he had a great fight.

both of them looked pretty good in my eyes, that comming from a guy who really doesnt like tim is pretty big.


----------



## MMAmatt (Apr 8, 2007)

MetalMunkey said:


> Watch the countdown, Tim works his ass off. He has also had 5 round fights against tough opponents like Arlovski and Couture, which is an indication of his conditioning. Just because he doesn't look like Sherk doesn't make him a bad fighter or out of shape.
> 
> Ultimate MMA Videos


i agree he probably does work a lot but he doesnt have great conditioning, simply because he doesnt use any energy, 80% of tims fights are him standing over his opponent and fending off or throwing a jab here or there.

a guy thats smaller and stands with tim for 5 rounds has conditioning because he needs to be faster, and keep moving at all times, thats not the case for tim.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

delurker said:


> mdancer, nice reply. I can see that you put a lot of thought into it, and you make some very compelling counter-arguments to my post.
> 
> Oh, wait, no you didn't. You just posted a half-assed, reply. Who are you trying to convince, yourself? Or maybe other people who already think like you do? Good job.


Oh I am sorry you are new here so let me go in depth with you for just a little bit n this topic, I have wrote many many long pages of post on the Big Tim Topic so much so that I ended up having to repeat myself 465464654 times but then i realized people are to one sided and biased to pull their head out of their ass to see the light of day so I pick and choose who I get into a debate with on this topic and you sir and your post got exactly what it deserved


----------



## madroxcide (Apr 22, 2007)

The problem i have with Sylvia right now is he keeps fighting to try and not lose, rather than fighting to win. He held vera against that cage most of that fight and did nothing yes he had a few bursts but if he would have just kept that up he would have a KO


----------



## delurker (Jun 24, 2007)

Lotus669 said:


> thats crap right there delurker obviously you know nothing of genetics some people are born with the ability to pack on muscle others use drugs to force their body to pack on muscle Tim does not have the genetics to be a muscular man. There are 3 types of body's the ectomorph the endomorph annnnd the mesomorph Tim is an endomorph a large body type unable to pack on those rippling muscles thats genetics and has nothing to do with how hard the man works


The concept of somatotypes is largely descriptive, as opposed to predictive. And certainly it's far from being widely accepted as scientific or biological fact.

Read this:

Somatotype - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Now I agree that not everyone can be as huge as a body builder (without steroids), but i do suspect that everyone can be lean, and I suspect that how much/hard you work out can reflect this.

Oh, and it's interesting that I posted why I don't like Tim Sylvia, and the responses thus far have been attacks on me. Who's close minded and biased, again?


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

massage__dancer said:


> Oh I am sorry you are new here so let me go in depth with you for just a little bit n this topic, I have wrote many many long pages of post on the Big Tim Topic so much so that I ended up having to repeat myself 465464654 times but then i realized people are to one sided and biased to pull their head out of their ass to see the light of day so I pick and choose who I get into a debate with on this topic and you sir and your post got exactly what it deserved


which is why i replied to his.... well his.... superbly well edumacated toe tappin unbiased post raise01: :confused05: *shoots self in head* edit: oh and don't pull that wiki crap on me find a site from the scientific community


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

madroxcide said:


> The problem i have with Sylvia right now is he keeps fighting to try and not lose, rather than fighting to win. He held vera against that cage most of that fight and did nothing yes he had a few bursts but if he would have just kept that up he would have a KO


yeah im sick of fighters trying to last instead of trying to finish


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

someone has a man crush on big tim... seriously though tim was booed becuz he played the fight for a decision ie boring with that bs of pinning vera against the fence and not doing a thing for entire rounds. Dont say vera was pushing the clinch the whole time he tried in the first realized it was no good and tried to stand with him. As for all the hate on tim in general its because the dude doesnt take the job seriously in my opinion and is a cocky guy. if he did he would do all he could to have an advantage such as i dunno get in better shape or even get rid of the fat beer belly. I mean chuck liddell got shit for his gut so obviously lazy ass tim is gonna get alot more.


----------



## Nobilis (Sep 8, 2007)

I had interest in this thread until I read the OP's post. Sprinkling insults within a opinion and saying everyone should think like me or your dumb...does not deserve a response.


----------



## delurker (Jun 24, 2007)

Lotus669 said:


> which is why i replied to his.... well his.... superbly well edumacated toe tappin unbiased post raise01: :confused05: *shoots self in head* edit: oh and don't pull that wiki crap on me find a site from the scientific community


...umm, you're the one who made the initial assertion. Why don't you?

And about biased. Well, of course, my OPINION is biased. I don't like Tim Sylvia, does that make him a bad person? No, it's an opinion, and thus biased. Is it close minded? I don't think so, I appreciate that previous poster who made a counter argument that Sylvia does work out hard (with a link to back up his assertion to boot!).

But these arrogant, you're-not-worthy, attacks on me really remind me of what makes the internet, the internet.

The way you people are so aggressively defending Sylvia baffles me. He's a professional athlete, some people like him, some people don't. I don't like the Yankees either, are you going to attack me for that too? I can tell you that I don't hate on Yankees fans.

I like Anderson Silva, do you think I would attack you if you didn't like him? I would hope we could have a discussion, considering that this is a forum to discuss the UFC, but I'm not sure how personal attacks are going to further the discussion.

And to the snappy oh-so-clever one line replies. What's the point? If you don't think my post is worthy of a reply, then don't reply. Otherwise, what exactly are you adding to the discussion? If you have a point to make, and a disagreement with my opinion, I'm glad to read it.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

btw the countdown showed how much tim DOESNT work his ass off. first off he swam and biked! those are casual excercises for middleaged men at the pace sylvia was doing them. He needs to get in the weightroom and start working out like a madman like the majority of fighters do cuz its the only advantage thats cleancut in a fight. if u worked out harder then your opponent then your stronger simple as that. Secondly those supposed unconventional excercises he was doing are in no way replacement for weightlifting. if anything they are supplementary to training and should not be the foundation for a workout routine.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

MetalMunkey said:


> Watch the countdown, Tim works his ass off. He has also had 5 round fights against tough opponents like Arlovski and Couture, which is an indication of his conditioning. Just because he doesn't look like Sherk doesn't make him a bad fighter or out of shape.
> 
> Ultimate MMA Videos


Your right
Tim has a work ethic second to none, come on hes 6'8 you can't get a phucken ripped body with his body type, hes strong, fast and has incredible indurance for a dude his size, everyone else should be ashamed that he can last longer than all these smaller fighters who should be running cirlces aroung him but can't. Couture beat him yes but it would be the first and last time ever Tim would lose to him period.
Besides as the thread starter pointed out, this guy is human and to go out and give it your all to be booed is pretty much the lowest any human can be, **** all you booers and **** all you haters, you would not last 8 seconds with Tim so go **** yourself and than go **** your booing neighbors cause your nothing more than a piece of shit, lower than the scum on the bottom of Tims shoes
I felt so sorry for him when he got booed it made me sick to stomach


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Sylvia pretty much always works his ass off for fights. The guy will never be an easy match-up for anyone, and I'm sort of dreading Nogueira vs Sylvia, because Nog's going to have the toughest time with dude. I mean, I like Big Tim, but Nogueira's my manz, you know?


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

slugfest said:


> Your right
> Tim has a work ethic second to none, come on hes 6'8 you can't get a phucken ripped body with his body type, hes strong, fast and has incredible indurance for a dude his size, everyone else should be ashamed that he can last longer than all these smaller fighters who should be running cirlces aroung him but can't. Couture beat him yes but it would be the first and last time ever Tim would lose to him period.
> Besides as the thread starter pointed out, this guy is human and to go out and give it your all to be booed is pretty much the lowest any human can be, **** all you booers and **** all you haters, you would not last 8 seconds with Tim so go **** yourself and than go **** your booing neighbors cause your nothing more than a piece of shit, lower than the scum on the bottom of Tims shoes
> I felt so sorry for him when he got booed it made me sick to stomach


Easy on the language man!


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I've never been a HUGE Tim Sylvia fan, I mean I have always liked him, he's been in a couple boring fights but that's it. But recently I have become a much bigger fan, mostly out of sympathy for the poor guy. He can do no right in so many people's eyes.
> 
> I was at the fight and it was absurd how many people were booing him and flipping him off and yelling "YOU SUCK!", and everytime he was winning the fight people were booing (during the clinch). I just wanted to walk up to each and every boo-er and punch them right in their fuckin nose. Then I come one here and read people's posts saying Sylvia has no skills and this and that. It's just nuts. And it needs to stop.
> 
> ...



I dont wanna stop.....and so I wont.
I dont care for Sylvia, I liked the fight, I dont like him.
So I will keep on disliking him thank you very much, and I will boo him if I see fit.


----------



## slugfest (Dec 31, 2006)

UFCFAN33 said:


> Easy on the language man!


Sorry I was quite upset,I just hate to see a mans feelings hurt for no apparant reason, and you can clearly see That Tim feelings were hurt. No disrespect for anyone on this forums
Peace!


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

slugfest said:


> Your right
> Tim has a work ethic second to none, come on hes 6'8 you can't get a phucken ripped body with his body type, hes strong, fast and has incredible indurance for a dude his size, everyone else should be ashamed that he can last longer than all these smaller fighters who should be running cirlces aroung him but can't. Couture beat him yes but it would be the first and last time ever Tim would lose to him period.
> Besides as the thread starter pointed out, this guy is human and to go out and give it your all to be booed is pretty much the lowest any human can be, **** all you booers and **** all you haters, you would not last 8 seconds with Tim so go **** yourself and than go **** your booing neighbors cause your nothing more than a piece of shit, lower than the scum on the bottom of Tims shoes
> I felt so sorry for him when he got booed it made me sick to stomach


Now if all u said was true then maybe i wouldnt boo tim sylvia like so many others but its not. First of all "work ethic second to none", is that a joke cuz if it is good one? If he had a work ethic maybe he would hmmm maybe establish a diet, attempt to better himself, actually train. Secondly being 6'8" is no excuse to be a lumbering fat ass in a sport centering around physical performance. Obviously not everyone can become a superstar bodybuilding weightlifter like good old arnold was cuz as you said genetics. But to say he can't get into shape or god forbid lose some weight becuz of his genetics shows a complete lack of understanding of how genetics factor into the equation ie they dont. 
And wtf is up with all this "if u boo ur the devil" and "tims a person too!!!". Sounds like a bunch of oversensitive women at a book club. In any competition or sport someone is bound to get booed. This isnt little league baseball where u would be a terrible person for booing a bunch of little kids lol its ufc and these are adults who can deal with all the booing by swimming in their money. If a person is cocky, plays to not lose, or incredibly boring then they run the risk of getting booed. Ur man tim happens to be all of the above so logically we are gonna boo the shit out of him hoping either he thinks wow i dont want to be a douche anymore maybe ill change something, or leave in shame.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Tim Sylvia isn't that boring honestly. If you want to boo someone go boo Arona and Filho who's goal is to put there opponent to sleep through boring them. I mean he isn't a boring fighter Many fighters don't try very hard to finish fights. Okami, Couture etc.. and they are not hated and in some cases loved and praised.

Sylvia needs to catch a brake you don't have to cheer for him but stop attacking like he is the only guy who doesn't try and KO every opponent.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Unholy FD3S said:


> you gotta admit that was one boring ass fight.
> 
> Tim had the chance to KO him but he kept humping him against teh cage.


Again, yes it was boring, but the clinch was Vera's idea. He's the clinch man, he's the MUAY THAI EXPERT!. Blame him. When they weren't clinching, all Brandon could think about was clinching again.

Tim had the chance to KO him but Brandon kept running backwards and hugging Tim.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Again, yes it was boring, but the clinch was Vera's idea. He's the clinch man, he's the MUAY THAI EXPERT!. Blame him. When they weren't clinching, all Brandon could think about was clinching again.
> 
> Tim had the chance to KO him but Brandon kept running backwards and hugging Tim.


Gotta agree. Vera made it a boring fight. The 1st Round may have been both their fault, but after that Vera was just holding Tim as best he could.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

> I had interest in this thread until I read the OP's post. Sprinkling insults within a opinion and saying everyone should think like me or your dumb...does not deserve a response.


Haha, people are trying to say that I am trying to force my opinion onto them. LOL what the hell is that all about?! I said I don't give a shit if you dislike the guy, but you don't need to boo him and insult him constantly. 

If you disagree that booing makes you sound like an ignorant neanderthal, then I don't care if you post a reply or not, because more than likely you are an ignorant neanderthal who boo's professional athletes who are successful.


Tim's fights are boring. OK. I don't care. So are Lyoto's. So are Filho's, so are Randy's, so are Okami's. So where's the hate for them? I never hear anyone boo these guys, nor do I ever hear/read people insulting them like crazy. That's the double standard I am talking about.


I don't care if you don't like him because your a new fan and all you know about is his recent fights. I don't care who your favorite fighters are. But he is a human being. He is one of the most successful fighters in UFC history. He has more KO's to his name than any other MMA fighter right now. There's no reason to insult or boo the guy. That's all I'm saying.



Just know that if you boo or insult Tim Sylvia without having a good, rational reason to, you are stamping yourself as an ignorant neanderthal for everyone who has more than 6 brain cells. 

Yea I said it again, just to piss some of you off.


----------



## MetalMunkey (Oct 14, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Haha, people are trying to say that I am trying to force my opinion onto them. LOL what the hell is that all about?! I said I don't give a shit if you dislike the guy, but you don't need to boo him and insult him constantly.
> 
> If you disagree that booing makes you sound like an ignorant neanderthal, then I don't care if you post a reply or not, because more than likely you are an ignorant neanderthal who boo's professional athletes who are successful.
> 
> ...


STOP TELLING ME WHAT TO THINK!!! But I agree.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Tim's fights are boring. OK. I don't care. So are Lyoto's. So are Filho's, so are Randy's, so are Okami's. So where's the hate for them? I never hear anyone boo these guys, nor do I ever hear/read people insulting them like crazy. That's the double standard I am talking about.


Great point


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

teachbug said:


> I dont wanna stop.....and so I wont.
> I dont care for Sylvia, I liked the fight, I dont like him.
> So I will keep on disliking him thank you very much, and I will boo him if I see fit.


I think you should try this site....

Sherdog.com - Serving up Heaping Fistfuls of Mixed Martial Arts


It's better suited for you.


And for the guy who said Tim doesn't train hard because he has a poor phyisich is totally retarded. Some people can't get ripped it's not in thier genetics. He obviously trains hard if he can last 5 rounds without gassing.


----------



## Danomac (Oct 15, 2006)

He looked disgusting. Haha. But seriously. Vera went for the clinch, Sylvia could've pushed him off but he held on to Vera just as much as Vera held on to him. Vera kinda had to clinch with him. Yuh know, broken hand and all.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Let's remember that Tim fought Randy to a 5 round decision. He had absolutely no idea what to expect from Randy, and also took the opponent on short notice, thus not being able to create a gameplan. Meanwhile Randy makes a gameplan for Tim because he has plenty of recent fights to watch and study. Tim comes into the fight with 3 herniated discs in his back, gets rocked in the first 20 seconds, fights the entire fight without a gameplan, and still Randy takes him to a 5-round decision. Yet, even after all this, people still BOOed Tim and cheered Randy like crazy after this fight. Now to anyone with more than 6 brain cells , it makes no sense.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Great post WL2FU.

There's another thread about Tim and I basically said the same statement, of course some monkey minded d-bag was giving excuses for Vera because of his hand injury, when it was Vera that clinched up with Sylvia on the cage about 3.5 seconds into the start of the fight.

And I didn't even think of it like that, people take advantage of Veras injury as an excuse, but Sylvia is a cry baby and whiner because he had a back injury against Randy, which he had to have surgery on.

It is pathetic, it truly is. Luckily for some us WL2FU, there are intelligent MMA fans in the internet community.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

stop using the genetics bs as a reason for sylvia not being in shape. JUST BECAUSE YOUR 6'8" DOESNT MEAN U HAVE AN EXCUSE TO BE A FATASS. Anyone can get into shape and at the very least get rid of the beer belly that he sucks in every fight cuz he knows its ridiculous. Only time genetics comes into play is when someone comes close to their limits in building there body and this is in mr olympia and worlds strongest man territory. In all likelihood tim could never become a giant sherk but he could at least try a diet and some good ol fashoined weightlifting seeing is how its his job and all. He's lacking devotion and his body is just the first example of that.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

ean6789 said:


> stop using the genetics bs as a reason for sylvia not being in shape. JUST BECAUSE YOUR 6'8" DOESNT MEAN U HAVE AN EXCUSE TO BE A FATASS. Anyone can get into shape and at the very least get rid of the beer belly that he sucks in every fight cuz he knows its ridiculous. Only time genetics comes into play is when someone comes close to their limits in building there body and this is in mr olympia and worlds strongest man territory. In all likelihood tim could never become a giant sherk but he could at least try a diet and some good ol fashoined weightlifting seeing is how its his job and all. He's lacking devotion and his body is just the first example of that.


Really Ive seen him go 5 rounds and not really be super gassed. I would love to see what your convulted definition of "in shape" is. Who gives a shit what he looks like he comes in prepared to fight and I have yet to see his conditioning fail him.


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

robb2140 said:


> I think you should try this site....
> 
> Sherdog.com - Serving up Heaping Fistfuls of Mixed Martial Arts
> 
> ...


the only purpose of your post is to inflame and provoke, so I have reported you.
Peoples opinion of Sylvia are well founded, you need to let people feel how they want, and not be an instigator. And stay with the topic without insulting others, this behavior will only cost YOU!


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

ean6789 said:


> he could at least try a diet and some good ol fashoined weightlifting seeing is how its his job and all. He's lacking devotion and his body is just the first example of that.


Why is weightlifting the answer to improve a fighter's performance? Many fighters lift very few weights and only train by striking, rolling and doing cardio. As long as a guy can go the distance in a fight and keep performing at a high level (as Tim clearly could, seeing as he was mauling Vera in the last minute of the fight) I don't care what they look like. There are tons of high-level guys in mma who aren't ripped, and it doesn't affect their performance.

Also, I started to grow weary of Sylvia's fights a while back, but more recently that has changed, it has become so cliche to hate on the big guy just because he's big and good at what he does. Anyways, I thought he went back to the old angry Tim somewhere in the second round last night. Right after Vera nailed him with a knee to the temple while he was on the ground, he took about 30 seconds to recover and then came out and looked pissed when the fight started up again. Considering what Vera's knees have done to some people in the past, that was pretty damn impressive and I gained a lot of respect for Tim from bouncing back from it the way he did.

The more I think about Tim's "boring" fights, the more I realize that it's not actually his fault either. When you're a 6'8 striker, it's very hard to get guys to engage with you, and that's where the boring aspect of the fights come in. Tim doesn't chase guys around the cage, nor should he. Even if neither fighter is doing anything, Tim looks like the dominant force in the cage no matter who he's matched up with, and more often than not, it's the other guy who is afraid to get in Tim's striking range.

Anyways, I'm still not a big Tim fan, but in a pickem fight where I don't favor either fighter I'm gonna cheer for Tim, just to try and offset some of the morons who boo him for doing his job.


----------



## mascher (Aug 27, 2007)

I was with ya until the last paragraph. where you made yourself look bitter towards Randy.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

why does he have to be a cut guy, in his shape now he can go 5 rounds with the best fighters and win


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

teachbug said:


> the only purpose of your post is to inflame and provoke, so I have reported you.
> Peoples opinion of Sylvia are well founded, you need to let people feel how they want, and not be an instigator. And stay with the topic without insulting others, this behavior will only cost YOU!


lol, you can't be serious, what are you a Jr. moderator or something, because last I checked it doesn't say mod under your username.

I love how you report everyone for the smallest reasons, do you rat everyone out in real life too?

You can report me all you want but the fact of the matter is that your only going to piss off the mods by constantly wasting thier time by reporting anybody who disagrees with you.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I've never been a HUGE Tim Sylvia fan, I mean I have always liked him, he's been in a couple boring fights but that's it. But recently I have become a much bigger fan, mostly out of sympathy for the poor guy. He can do no right in so many people's eyes.
> 
> I was at the fight and it was absurd how many people were booing him and flipping him off and yelling "YOU SUCK!", and everytime he was winning the fight people were booing (during the clinch). I just wanted to walk up to each and every boo-er and punch them right in their fuckin nose. Then I come one here and read people's posts saying Sylvia has no skills and this and that. It's just nuts. And it needs to stop.
> 
> ...


You've pretty much said it all perfectly clear and right on .... +rep:thumb02:


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

ean6789 said:


> stop using the genetics bs as a reason for sylvia not being in shape. JUST BECAUSE YOUR 6'8" DOESNT MEAN U HAVE AN EXCUSE TO BE A FATASS. Anyone can get into shape and at the very least get rid of the beer belly that he sucks in every fight cuz he knows its ridiculous. Only time genetics comes into play is when someone comes close to their limits in building there body and this is in mr olympia and worlds strongest man territory. In all likelihood tim could never become a giant sherk but he could at least try a diet and some good ol fashoined weightlifting seeing is how its his job and all. He's lacking devotion and his body is just the first example of that.


I will be the first say it, go tell that to Fedor you know the crazy fat Russian that demolishes guys. He doesn't use any weights its all body weight resistance. So your actually saying being a fighter, getting into a cage and beating up guys, taking a beating, and on top of all that getting booed by douchebag fans doesn't take devotion-get a clue.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

tim is a very skilled fighter, weve seen that........a long time ago.

now all he does is sit back snd fire off jabs the entire fight.

or in veras case pushes him into the cage and slowly throws knees.

he doesnt care about puting on a good show, he just uses his reach the whole time to win over the judges.

i dont like him anymore


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

TeamPunishment5 said:


> tim is a very skilled fighter, weve seen that........a long time ago.
> 
> now all he does is sit back snd fire off jabs the entire fight.
> 
> ...


It's like you didn't even watch the fight. He tried to bang with Vera and Vera didn't want any of it. So Vera clinched. However, Tim was too strong so all Vera could do was hold on for dear life. Because Vera was holding him, Tim simply pushed him into the fence and threw his knees. 

If you want someone to blame for the boring fight, blame Vera for not being either willing to trade with Silvia(which he shouldn't have in my opinion) or able to out power Sylvia in the clinch and on the ground. That wasn't possible so Sylvia did what he had to do.


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

yeah he's definatly one of the more boring fighters to watch, you'd think with his size and mean looks he'd put on a great show but he brings the boo's everytime he fights. but I have to say the thing I hate most about him is how he hunts innocent animals and is proud about it, asshole.


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

Clivey said:


> yeah he's definatly one of the more boring fighters to watch, you'd think with his size and mean looks he'd put on a great show but he brings the boo's everytime he fights. but I have to say the thing I hate most about him is how he hunts innocent animals and is proud about it, asshole.


 sylvia is a boring fighter, but he wins more than he loses.
But what does hunting have to do with this? I like hunting, theres nothing wrong with hunting.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm really going to love how pissed some of you guys are goig to be when Tim once again becomes the HW Champion.:thumbsup: I'm calling it now, Tim will be the next UFC HW champ.


----------



## Clivey (May 28, 2007)

I was just pointing out what I hate most about him, hunting is a cruel sport that needs to be banned imo.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

mascher said:


> I was with ya until the last paragraph. where you made yourself look bitter towards Randy.


I'm not bitter towards Randy. Randy was a great ambassador and a true champion. How can you not love the guy? I was just being real, and bitter towards the people who bash Tim for something, and praise Randy for doing the same thing. In all honesty Randy is a boring fighter. He uses the clinch 'n pray technique for 50% of the fight and lay 'n pray for the other 50%. He has his moments, but so does Tim. That's all I'm saying. I don't like watching Tim fight, personally. Most people don't as of late. But I'm not gonna sit there and boo him relentlessly and call him a fat slob with no skills. 

I'll root for Tim just to shut the haters up...But you don't see him in my top 10 down there, and you prolly never will. He deserves respect though.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

DropKick said:


> I'm really going to love how pissed some of you guys are goig to be when Tim once again becomes the HW Champion.:thumbsup: I'm calling it now, Tim will be the next UFC HW champ.


I'm with this guy. He's got the skills to beat Nog and Kongo. He's kind of a bad matchup for Nog actually.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

The sad part of it is I'm not a Tim fan I mean I don't dislike him but I have no reason to cheer for him but When I see all these people bashing him I find myself cheering for Tim.

Tim is far from my favorite fighter but honestly the hatred people have for him is unnesscary and in some cases dumb. The man doesn't eat babies he just doesn't go all out to have an exicting fight which is a style many other fighters have and don't get critizied for it.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> The sad part of it is I'm not a Tim fan I mean I don't dislike him but I have no reason to cheer for him but When I see all these people bashing him I find myself cheering for Tim.
> 
> Tim is far from my favorite fighter but honestly the hatred people have for him is unnesscary and in some cases dumb. The man doesn't eat babies he just doesn't go all out to have an exicting fight which is a style many other fighters have and don't get critizied for it.


AA's career has been very similar going from a exciting striker to playing it safe and people still sweat on him. I dont know, maybe its AA's sweet beard.


----------



## delurker (Jun 24, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I'll root for Tim just to shut the haters up...But you don't see him in my top 10 down there, and you prolly never will. He deserves respect though.


That's super interesting. How are you giving him respect, and not putting him in your top ten? He is the former HW champ, had several successful title defenses, etc... etc...

Theoretically, within a weight class, anyone in the top 10 should be able to beat anyone not in the top 10.

I have the exact opposite feelings about Sylvia. He's definitely one of the best HW fighters around, in that he wins his fights. The fighters that they put him up against, he beats. QED.

The thing is, I just don't like him. As a total package fighter, he's good, no doubt. But I think that he wins because of his size, more than his skill. We've gone around on this for 10+ pages, so we'll have to agree to disagree, I suppose. You can root for him, and I'll root against him.

But I'm surprised that you "respect" the former HW champ for what he's accomplished (HW champ, most knockouts, etc...), but he doesn't make your top 10.


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

fedor is in way more shape then sylvia wat u smokin iceman? im sorry but there is a huge gap between fedor and sylvia. Tim doesnt even deserve to be in the same sentence as fedor


----------



## RageMMA (Jun 6, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I've never been a HUGE Tim Sylvia fan, I mean I have always liked him, he's been in a couple boring fights but that's it. But recently I have become a much bigger fan, mostly out of sympathy for the poor guy. He can do no right in so many people's eyes.
> 
> I was at the fight and it was absurd how many people were booing him and flipping him off and yelling "YOU SUCK!", and everytime he was winning the fight people were booing (during the clinch). I just wanted to walk up to each and every boo-er and punch them right in their fuckin nose. Then I come one here and read people's posts saying Sylvia has no skills and this and that. It's just nuts. And it needs to stop.
> 
> ...


Lmao what do you want to be his boyfriend? poooooooooor Tim, those bad boys are hurting your feelings you gotta be kiddin me... Send him some flowers and offer him a back rub if you think his feelings are hurt dont waste our time with that nonsense on here. Oh btw add him to your sig so you can have 50 favorite fighters, clown


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

ean6789 said:


> fedor is in way more shape then sylvia wat u smokin iceman? im sorry but there is a huge gap between fedor and sylvia. Tim doesnt even deserve to be in the same sentence as fedor


try working out an actual argument next time...why did I waste my time.....

to rage:
read the post above.


----------



## Pokkie (Oct 16, 2006)

I am one of the Tim Sylvia Haters. To the people who have recently come about to defend him. Here are a couple of points I would like to address to you, points that many of you once agreed with, but have for some odd reason decided to either forget about, or perhaps have forgiven Tim for. I for one cannot forgive him for his past performances, and most certainly this one as well. No i don't hate Tim, but he's one of those guys where if I saw him on T.V I'd change the channel let alone pay to see on PayPerView. If Tim is ever a part of the main card again, I will avoid it like **** unless i am utterly certain his opponent will destroy him. 

(1) The guy used to be a rather exciting fighter. He had fire, he had the passion of a fighter. His past 4 fights have done shame to his legacy. Can you imagine if Anderson Silva,Crocop, or BJ started fighting like Tim? You'd all be pissed at them, especially if they had a half foot reach and 30 pounds on their opponent and kept it up for 4 fights straight. With that much potential, there's no excuse for him not to use it. Except for one fine detail Randy pointed out to a lot of people: He fights not to lose now, not to win.

(2) Talking Shit is fine with me, I'm used to fighters trash talking, but what pisses me off is that everytime I hear Tim saying "I'm gonna shove my fist down his throat" or "Make him forget the last 5 seconds of his life" it just irritates me beyond belief because I know he's going to jab his way through a decision. I seriously wish I could forget the last 4 fights of his.

(3) He's only lost 3 fights, hurray! But too bad he's bitched about his loss on all of them, citing excuses each time instead of manning up and saying "you know what, he beat me cause he was the better guy that night", as opposed to "he was the better guy that night, but i had diarrhea". P.S: If anyone's seriously injured they should drop the fight and do it another day, just ask GSP. Its not like people were going to say Sylvia was scared of Randy. 

(4) This video best demonstrates my thoughts on Tim: YouTube - Gabriel Gonzaga VS Tim Sylvia

(5) I hate athletes who use steroids, let alone athletes who have a 30 pound, 6 inch reach advantage on most of their opponents.

(6) Some people state that "it doesn't matter if he doesn't put up an exciting fight, as long as he wins it" as an excuse for Tim. I am calling the bull $hit on that one. If that were true, why did so many of you ex-boxing fans leave for MMA? Cause that stalling crap, and jab to the decision fights were boring the hell out of you in comparison to the excitement and "versatility" offered by MMA. Face it you guys, we watch this sport because we like the variety offered by MMA, but we also watch it because it offers us excitement. Which of the two does Tim offer us?


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

I find it sad too how badly people treat Sylvia. I was the only one in the bar cheering for him. He's a solid fighter that worked really hard to get where he is.


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

ean6789 said:


> fedor is in way more shape then sylvia wat u smokin iceman? im sorry but there is a huge gap between fedor and sylvia. Tim doesnt even deserve to be in the same sentence as fedor


I have to disagree with that, Fedor has everything to prove, but wouldnt sign, so Fedor isnt in the UFC so he don't matter, and that alone makes sylvia better than Fedor cause at least sylvia is in the UFC fighting the best, not playing "pad-the legend" with lower ranked cans.
Thats just a fact.
I know fedor is great, but he is obviously not great enough to fight the best to prove all his hype.


----------



## cdnbaron (Jan 17, 2007)

Fedor has nothing to prove to anyone. It's ashame your MMA world revolves only around the UFC. A fighter's job is to look after himself first, and if he went to M-1 to do that, good for him. Randy's not in the UFC anymore either, so I'm assuming he doesn't matter either, when a couple weeks ago people were claiming he was better than Fedor.

And also, going back to the fighter's first responsibility to be looking after himself, Tim does that using his fighting style. After the first Arlovski fight he realized that if he kept fighting as aggressive as he was, he'd get caught and lose. He became a smarter fighter, and usually (but not always) a smarter fighter is a more boring fighter, because they take fewer more calculated risks.


----------



## Tommy08 (Feb 2, 2007)

The only reason people dislike Tim is because he has had a boring fight streak. Many people draw their conclusions on first impressions, and can never see past that.

Tim is strong, powerful, has ground defense, and is a great technical striker. It may not look perfect but his timing is exceptional.

His heart was not in the fight, his heart was in wearing the belt and that is what changed for him.


As far as Fedor- I do think Tim would knock him out. And at all the hate above, I have watched Pride, IFL, WEC , and the UFC. I have seen countless free videos on different web sites and have seen all of Fedor's fights that can be seen.

I have shut up about the Fedor hype, because I wanted to wait for him to come to the UFC and lose to Randy; then I could've made gracious comments. But all the Rua huggers are now doing the same hugging with Fedor. Fedor's entrance into the UFC would have had the same result as Rua, CroCop, and Herring. 

Now everyone is still talking smack about him and contract problems or no problems he did have the chance too come to the UFC and fight the best. He didn't take it, and that tells me enough. And sorry, Fedor does have to prove himself to show he was actually the best, and not just the best in one show. Even Bas Rutten stated Randy would have won.


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

cdnbaron said:


> Fedor has nothing to prove to anyone. It's ashame your MMA world revolves only around the UFC. A fighter's job is to look after himself first, and if he went to M-1 to do that, good for him. Randy's not in the UFC anymore either, so I'm assuming he doesn't matter either, when a couple weeks ago people were claiming he was better than Fedor.
> 
> And also, going back to the fighter's first responsibility to be looking after himself, Tim does that using his fighting style. After the first Arlovski fight he realized that if he kept fighting as aggressive as he was, he'd get caught and lose. He became a smarter fighter, and usually (but not always) a smarter fighter is a more boring fighter, because they take fewer more calculated risks.


 To be honest Randy quit......to me that makes him a quitter. And he don't fight for UFC again then it don't matter to me.
this is MY opinion.
At least with all of Tims problems (getting stripped of the belt) then coming back to win it again, only to lose to Couture and have to work his way back up again, I give him credit, he didn't quit, or NOT sign, he manned up, and did what he had to do to be here today.


----------



## Keevel (Feb 4, 2007)

Hating on the big guy is nothing new. Someone that large and that powerful is hard to get behind because they look like their supposed to win, even without skill. If he wins a fan thinks, of course he's supposed to win, he's huge. If he loses the fans think he's a lout.

Primo Carnera, World Heavyweight Boxing champ back in the early 30's, had the same stigma at 6 feet 8 and one half inches and 265 pounds. The great A.J. Liebling later penned a fitting explanation about why people hated Canera and I think it fits with Silvia as well. "Goliath was never going to be popular.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Again, yes it was boring, but the clinch was Vera's idea. He's the clinch man, he's the MUAY THAI EXPERT!. Blame him. When they weren't clinching, all Brandon could think about was clinching again.
> 
> Tim had the chance to KO him but Brandon kept running backwards and hugging Tim.


Yes true, Vera would go for the clinch and Sylvia would overpower Vera and use it as his advantage and he shut him down extremely well through the clinch.

When i heard people arguing whether it was boring so when i watched it i was looking mainly at the game plans the fighters fought and it made it an enjoyable fight to watch, I liked it but of course it isn't the best fight i have seen.

I honestly think Sylvia Vs Nogueira will be a lot closer then people think, If Sylvia plays the cards right then i think Sylvia has a very good chance of winning(I am yet to think of who would win)And this is coming from a guy who's favorite heavyweight is Nogueira.


----------



## blackskimmer (Oct 15, 2006)

Ill be perfectly honest with you here. It has NOTHING to do with his build, nothing to do with how he talks, or walks or smiles but HOW HE FIGHTS.

Remember that big Tim that beat up Cabbage? I do. Seriously WTF happened to that guy? He was lean, fast, vicous and willing to push the pace.

Now the "modern" Tim is an effective but extremely BORING fighter. He has taken some really really exciting fighters, mostly recently being Vera and made them horrible fights to watch.

We see him jab, then jab some more then lean on someone, then lean on them somemore. The only time I really saw some skill from Tim is when he was on his back and tried to finish the Snowman via submission.

Most fighters in the UFC are great because of talent and fighting ability not because of how tall they are or how strong they are. Tim is one of those guys who is good ONLY because of how tall he is. If he was 6"3 he would get killed.

But thats not the point. The point is if you want to be liked your going to have to exciting. Now you dont have to go around knocking people out, Gracie proved that. Tim is so far a one trick pony, he relies on his size almost 100%. The only time he really fought a true talented heavy weight (Randy) he got destroyed.

I dont like to favour one fighter over another, I just like to see great fights, so I dont really hate any fighter either. But I dont like Tim at all. Its because he is boring to watch and simply fails to show me that he has anything else in his toolbox other then "im almost 7 feet tall"


----------



## Spitfire (Oct 16, 2006)

Tim needs a new camp. Plain and simple. His trainer made a living on boring ineffectual wins and he's taught all his proteges the same philosophy - win no matter what. Tim at his best is amazing (steroids aside). He's amassed a string of ko's that would make any fighter envious. I think part of the problem is that most fighters now know what to expect from him and try to take him out of his game. When it works, Tim looks bad, not because he is a bad fighter but because he's been taken out of his element. Regardless, he generally wins those fights too-just not in an exciting fashion.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Spitfire said:


> Tim needs a new camp. Plain and simple. His trainer made a living on boring ineffectual wins and he's taught all his proteges the same philosophy - *win no matter what.* Tim at his best is amazing (steroids aside). He's amassed a string of ko's that would make any fighter envious. I think part of the problem is that most fighters now know what to expect from him and try to take him out of his game. When it works, Tim looks bad, not because he is a bad fighter but because he's been taken out of his element. Regardless, he generally wins those fights too-just not in an exciting fashion.


Thats bad? Tim fits in very well with his current camp.


----------



## Spitfire (Oct 16, 2006)

I just think Tim's camp needs to get with the times. They've had great champions and those champions have all been recently dethroned. I'm not saying it's a bad camp, just a boring camp. Lets put it this way - Miletich's camp was very effective - at one time.


----------



## Greg (UK) (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't stand Tim Sylvia, mainly cos of his attitude but I would never boo the guy or anyone else for that matter whilst attending a live event, cos at the end of the day they've got the balls to get into that cage and lay it on the line and anybody who does that has my respect regardless of whether I like them or not.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Spitfire said:


> I just think Tim's camp needs to get with the times. They've had great champions and those champions have all been recently dethroned. I'm not saying it's a bad camp, just a boring camp. Lets put it this way - Miletich's camp was very effective - at one time.


recently? at one time? So they lose to champs and now they are bad? Considering one has a confirmed title shot and the other looks to get one. Miletich Fighting is a good camp.


----------



## Spitfire (Oct 16, 2006)

They lost to people who became champs. Thats what happens to ex-champs. Oh, and didn't I say it's not a bad camp? It just needs to catch up.
ps. I'm probably the only true Tim Sylvia fan here so back off.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Spitfire said:


> They lost to people who became champs. Thats what happens to ex-champs. Oh, and didn't I say it's not a bad camp? It just needs to catch up.


Wtf? Everyone loses in MMA. Because you lose and especially if you lose the title which means it is to a quality opponent does not mean you are "washed up" etc.

Is Nogueira "washed up" since Fedor beat him for the Pride HW title?


----------



## Spitfire (Oct 16, 2006)

Are you arguing with me or the voices inside your head because I don't recall this crazy talk you speak of. I never mentioned big Nog or 'Washed up'. Take your meds dude.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Spitfire said:


> Are you arguing with me or the voices inside your head because I don't recall this crazy talk you speak of.


Nogueira suffered his second loss at PRIDE 25 againjst Fedor Emelianenko and lost his title...You cannot say that Nogueira is outdated or washed up from losing to a top fighter like Fedor and that goes with Matt Hughes, Georges St Pierre, Tim Sylvia plus other ex-champs as well.

You said ex champs are out dated when they lose to "champs" which of course if the challenger wins they are the new champ but it does not mean the ex-champ is out dated or washed up etc which was my point.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

I've just seen the event & while I don't like Tim Sylvia, for his sloppy style & attitude, WHEN he puts it on the line he's due shit loads of credit ffs! That boo'ing that was going on was absolutely shocking and is testiment to how ignorant the average fan is. If you were guilty of this boo'ing you need to get your head out you're own arse, stop being an armchair critic & give it a go yourself. This physique thing is complete nonsense also, if you don't like a fighter because of his physique then you need to come out the closet and get yourself a gay strip club as a regular haunt instead of pretending to be an MMA fan, (unless you're female of course). :wink02:
I do feel sorry for the big guy though, he was pissed at not finishing that fight and before the fight I suspected it would be another snoozefest, not because of Tim but Vera stated he didn't want to stand and trade. If anything Vera let me down heavily and Kudos to Big Timothy Sylvia.


----------



## Spitfire (Oct 16, 2006)

You know what, Idiot, all I said was that ex-champs lose to current champs. It's a plain fact and don't think that because of my lack of posts that I don't know what I'm talking about. I'm a HUGE fan of Fedor, big Nog, Tim Sylvia, and GSP so like I said before, back off man. I don't know why all this heat is coming from you but I didn't ask for it and I don't much care for it. I generally stay out of these discussions because of people like you.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Spitfire said:


> You know what, Idiot, all I said was that ex-champs lose to current champs. It's a plain fact and don't think that because of my lack of posts that I don't know what I'm talking about. I'm a HUGE fan of Fedor, big Nog, Tim Sylvia, and GSP so like I said before, back off man. I don't know why all this heat is coming from you but I didn't ask for it and I don't much care for it.


Well thats obvious but you also said Miletich fighters are outdated which can mean washed up with Sylvia and Hughes coming back towards the title.

Back off? I was not the one calling the other idiot and to "take meds".

But this arguement is pointless, I do not judge by lack of posts but i figure out how they post and what they know to judge them and you sound like a pretty smart guy who can make constructive posts.


----------



## Spitfire (Oct 16, 2006)

I'll agree to disagree. I actually kinda enjoyed this and look forward to posting more in the future. 
Also, all I said was that Miletich fighting systems needs to catch up with the times. I'm going to stick with that even though the fighters have been very successful in the past. Thanks for an intelligent argument.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Spitfire said:


> I'll agree to disagree. I actually kinda enjoyed this and look forward to posting more in the future.
> Also, all I said was that Miletich fighting systems needs to catch up with the times. I'm going to stick with that even though the fighters have been very successful in the past. Thanks for an intelligent argument.


It is fine as i enjoyed it to, I look forward to you posting in the future.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

delurker said:


> That's super interesting. How are you giving him respect, and not putting him in your top ten? He is the former HW champ, had several successful title defenses, etc... etc...
> 
> Theoretically, within a weight class, anyone in the top 10 should be able to beat anyone not in the top 10.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...not sure if you're trying to be a smart-ass or what but my top 10 is my top 10 favorite fighters, not top 10 best fighters. Tim isn't one of my favorite fighters is all I was saying.




RageMMA said:


> Lmao what do you want to be his boyfriend? poooooooooor Tim, those bad boys are hurting your feelings you gotta be kiddin me... Send him some flowers and offer him a back rub if you think his feelings are hurt dont waste our time with that nonsense on here. Oh btw add him to your sig so you can have 50 favorite fighters, clown


Grow up. Your favorite fighter is Kendall Grove, for Christ sake. ****.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Here's something I just found on MMAweekly.com. It goes well with this thread:




> re·spect
> 
> 1. esteem for or a sense of the worth or excellence of a person, a personal quality or ability, or something considered as a manifestation of a personal quality or ability: I have great respect for her judgment.
> 2. the condition of being esteemed or honored: to be held in respect.
> ...


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

The best thing is this thread has had more replys than any other thread in the days after ufc 77 so LOVE him or HATE him he is still a big talking point. So the people who are saying he is boring and sucks still think he is something to talk about and this means that TIM SYLVIA will be around for a long time to come. I like big tim because he is the person most people hate..... I hope he wins back the title and rubs it in all your sylvia hating faces.

TIM FOR PRESIDENT BITCHES


----------



## Slug (Apr 8, 2007)

Randy throws dirty boxing and knees in his clinch.. I don't know what in the world you're talking about. And yes, I know Vera initiated the clinch, but TIM did NOTHING in it. He's one big dude and he definitely overpowered Vera. That doesn't mean he has to just stand there and lay on him. His coach, Pat, even told Tim to just lay on him. "Keep him pressed up against the cage, Tim."

I've already blamed Vera for his idiocy in that fight in another thread. However, this discussion is about Tim. And it's not that I don't like the guy. I actually got into MMA after watching Tim knock Ricco Rodgriuez out. I've seen a few past UFC events, but that fight really got me into it. I respect the guy, I just don't like his style and his ugliness.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

If I were Tim I would embrace the hate. I'd use it to motivate me to destroy everyone they put in front of me just to stick it to all the haters. Not only that, I'd play it up by talking all kinds of trash. It's pretty clear that no matter what he does he isn't going to be loved by the fans, so why not? The thing is, people will always watch Tim Sylvia fight no matter how much they hate him, even if it's to see him get beat. So say what you will about Tim, the guy gets people interested in his fights. When it's all said and done Tim will be in the UFC hall of fame. 

I wonder when it became the 'cool' thing to hate the guy. I wasn't on any forums when he was KO'ing everyone, but I seriously doubt he had that many haters then. Really, how is a guy that has finished most of his fights by KO a boring fighter?

And to those of you that say Tim only wins because he's bigger than everyone, why isn't Giant Silva the best fighter in the history of MMA? Saying the only reason why Tim wins is because he uses his size advantage is like saying the only reason Chuck Liddel wins is because he's got serious KO power. Why would a fighter not use the tools he has to win? Some things can't be taught, that doesn't mean that the guy somehow sucks for using it to their advantage. It's true Tim is bigger than most HW's, but he still had to learn how to use that to his advantage.

Tim Sylvia will be the next HW champ in the UFC. Many of you will say it's Nog, and thats hard to argue with, but I think Tim is a bad matchup for him.


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

He sucks and is horribly boring, all that hype about finishing matches now and getting a new stand up coach is B.S. Horribly boring fighter, i can only prey MINOTARO kills him! Save me the pain of watching him fight again.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

This thread has become stupid. You have a group of people arguing why not to hate Tim with reasoning and arguments, and a bunch of trolls ignoring all of arguments and saying the same stupid crap over and over again. 

"Tim is so horribly boring... He did nothing in the clinch... He is ugly... he has no cardio... " 

Just stupid...


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> This thread has become stupid. You have a group of people arguing why not to hate Tim with reasoning and arguments, and a bunch of trolls ignoring all of arguments and saying the same stupid crap over and over again.
> 
> "Tim is so horribly boring... He did nothing in the clinch... He is ugly... he has no cardio... "
> 
> Just stupid...


That, for the most part, seems to be the route most 50-100+ reply threads go.


----------



## TGIB (Apr 15, 2007)

I dont dislike Tim at all, and id never be as stupid as to boo him, but i dont think he has truelly went out and left it all in the cage for quite some time now, since maybe the second Arlovski fight. He has been more defensive minded when he has fought in recent years and that can bring success but it wont bring fans. I just honestly thought he was going to blow vera away with that KO power of his but again the fight looked terrible, whether it was him or vera instigating the clinch.


----------



## rvd (Jul 6, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> I've never been a HUGE Tim Sylvia fan, I mean I have always liked him, he's been in a couple boring fights but that's it. But recently I have become a much bigger fan, mostly out of sympathy for the poor guy. He can do no right in so many people's eyes.
> 
> I was at the fight and it was absurd how many people were booing him and flipping him off and yelling "YOU SUCK!", and everytime he was winning the fight people were booing (during the clinch). I just wanted to walk up to each and every boo-er and punch them right in their fuckin nose. Then I come one here and read people's posts saying Sylvia has no skills and this and that. It's just nuts. And it needs to stop.
> 
> ...


i'd like to second everything thats been said here awsome post :thumbsup:


----------



## Pokkie (Oct 16, 2006)

Davisty69 said:


> This thread has become stupid. You have a group of people arguing why not to hate Tim with reasoning and arguments, and a bunch of trolls ignoring all of arguments and saying the same stupid crap over and over again.
> 
> "Tim is so horribly boring... He did nothing in the clinch... He is ugly... he has no cardio... "
> 
> Just stupid...




Now see, this is what I was referring to when I originally posted. I think i gave as clear and concise a reasoning as to why I don't like Tim. No I don't boo him, but I don't want to see him fight again. I'll repost what i wrote earlier. 


"I am one of the Tim Sylvia Haters. To the people who have recently come about to defend him. Here are a couple of points I would like to address to you, points that many of you once agreed with, but have for some odd reason decided to either forget about, or perhaps have forgiven Tim for. I for one cannot forgive him for his past performances, and most certainly this one as well. No I don't hate Tim, but he's one of those guys where if I saw him on T.V I'd change the channel let alone pay to see on PayPerView. If Tim is ever a part of the main card again, I will avoid it like **** unless i am utterly certain his opponent will destroy him.

(1) The guy used to be a rather exciting fighter. He had fire, he had the passion of a fighter. His past 4 fights have done shame to his legacy. Can you imagine if Anderson Silva,Crocop, or BJ started fighting like Tim? You'd all be pissed at them, especially if they had a half foot reach and 30 pounds on their opponent and kept it up for 4 fights straight. With that much potential, there's no excuse for him not to use it. Except for one fine detail Randy pointed out to a lot of people: He fights not to lose now, not to win.

(2) Talking Shit is fine with me, I'm used to fighters trash talking, but what pisses me off is that everytime I hear Tim saying "I'm gonna shove my fist down his throat" or "Make him forget the last 5 seconds of his life" it just irritates me beyond belief because I know he's going to jab his way through a decision. I seriously wish I could forget the last 4 fights of his.

(3) He's only lost 3 fights, hurray! But too bad he's bitched about his loss on all of them, citing excuses each time instead of manning up and saying "you know what, he beat me cause he was the better guy that night", as opposed to "he was the better guy that night, but I had diarrhea". P.S: If anyone's seriously injured they should drop the fight and do it another day, just ask GSP. Its not like people were going to say Sylvia was scared of Randy.

(4) This video best demonstrates my thoughts on Tim: YouTube - Gabriel Gonzaga VS Tim Sylvia

(5) I hate athletes who use steroids, let alone athletes who have a 30 pound, 6 inch reach advantage on most of their opponents.

(6) Some people state that "it doesn't matter if he doesn't put up an exciting fight, as long as he wins it" as an excuse for Tim. I am calling the bull $hit on that one. If that were true, why did so many of you ex-boxing fans leave for MMA? Cause that stalling crap, and jab to the decision fights were boring the hell out of you in comparison to the excitement and "versatility" offered by MMA. Face it you guys, we watch this sport because we like the variety offered by MMA, but we also watch it because it offers us excitement. Which of the two does Tim offer us?"


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea I liked your post when I read it earlier. It's fine that you don't like him. My main problem is the ridiculous amount of insulting and booing going on.


----------



## venomousduck (Oct 17, 2007)

*Boring*

My main problem with Tim is that he has such boring fights. Even after he tells us to expect the old tim, he came out and did nothing for 12 minutes, just like he has in all his recent fights. Also, has anyone noticed a large drop in knockout rates since he stopped using his "supplements"?

PS. I was a huge Tim Sylvia fan back when he actually finished fights.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

teachbug said:


> I have to disagree with that, Fedor has everything to prove, but wouldnt sign, so Fedor isnt in the UFC so he don't matter, and that alone makes sylvia better than Fedor cause at least sylvia is in the UFC fighting the best, not playing "pad-the legend" with lower ranked cans.
> Thats just a fact.
> I know fedor is great, but he is obviously not great enough to fight the best to prove all his hype.


WoW, this is one of the stupidest posts I've ever read.
Are you actually saying that any fighter not in the UFC does not matter? Thats a large portion of the top 10 fighters in the world gone. 
Fedor didn't not join the UFC to pad his record. It's because he wants to fight in Russia for their ***** tournaments and the UFC management would not allow that.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Well I dont like tim becaus he looks like this guy who kicked my ass in the 8th grade.

But he wins, and he has a good fight record even if hes not the most exciting person to watch fight.


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

GMW said:


> WoW, this is one of the stupidest posts I've ever read.
> Are you actually saying that any fighter not in the UFC does not matter? Thats a large portion of the top 10 fighters in the world gone.
> Fedor didn't not join the UFC to pad his record. It's because he wants to fight in Russia for their ***** tournaments and the UFC management would not allow that.


 Im saying anyone not in the UFC don't matter. Sorry if you don't agree.
As for fedor wanting to fight in russian ***** matches...TOUGH,ou sign an exclusive contract, that way you dont get hurt when off the clock doing something useless like ***** tournaments in russia, you figh exclusively for UFC and ONLY UFC. He didn't want to fight in the UFC, so he went to a weaker place where regardless of what he wants hes is padding his win record with cans....just a fact.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

teachbug said:


> Im saying anyone not in the UFC don't matter. Sorry if you don't agree.
> As for fedor wanting to fight in russian ***** matches...TOUGH,ou sign an exclusive contract, that way you dont get hurt when off the clock doing something useless like ***** tournaments in russia, you figh exclusively for UFC and ONLY UFC. He didn't want to fight in the UFC, so he went to a weaker place where regardless of what he wants hes is padding his win record with cans....just a fact.


Possibly, m-1 could have a high level of talent. Theres a lot of free agents atm and m-1 could get their contracts while there out there. Why doesn't the UFC stop people from competing in the abu dahbi championship anyhow?
Also, what do you think of Gomi, filho, lindland, etc... there all worthless because there not in the UFC? Was Anderson Silva worthless before he was in the UFC and the UFC made him good?


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

GMW said:


> Possibly, m-1 could have a high level of talent. Theres a lot of free agents atm and m-1 could get their contracts while there out there. Why doesn't the UFC stop people from competing in the abu dahbi championship anyhow?
> Also, what do you think of Gomi, filho, lindland, etc... there all worthless because there not in the UFC? Was Anderson Silva worthless before he was in the UFC and the UFC made him good?


 coulda, woulda, shoulda......
If they don't fight in the best League (UFC) then they cant compete with the best, and that means they aren't the best.
Until Anderson Silva came to the UFC he was mediocre, now he is here he is a real champ, and it means something all over the world, thats cause its UFC, all those others are just wannabees.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

i have always been a fan of tim, yes he has had a few boring fights. but most of his have not been. respect the guy for his skills. dont be so damn biast


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

teachbug said:


> coulda, woulda, shoulda......
> If they don't fight in the best League (UFC) then they cant compete with the best, and that means they aren't the best.
> Until Anderson Silva came to the UFC he was mediocre, now he is here he is a real champ, and it means something all over the world, thats cause its UFC, all those others are just wannabees.


Thats a bunch of horse shit. The UFC middleweight division other then its best fighter has only 2-3 fighters that people consider even close to top 10 fighters. 

The lightweight division is still questionable compared to organizations like Shooto and K1 who have very good and deep LW divisions. 

Heavyweights though better then it used to be is still missing alot of viable contenders for the belt. 

In all honesty youre blatantly talking out of your ass and only have the word of Dana and Co for your mma information. I agree UFC is the top organization all around right now but to say theyre the end all be all for top talent is stupid and ignorant. Of course youre right to. Anderson stepped into the octagon and all of a sudden was charged with that octagon super spirit and learned he could crush peoples heads in all of a sudden. Its like ******* magic in a bottle.


----------



## teachbug (Sep 18, 2007)

Great, Im right, but im wrong, okey dokey then. 
Now lets see this thread is about Tim, I think I have already said what I think about this. time to move on to another subject.
I wish Tim well, Im happy for his win, but hes a boring guy, glad he still has a few fans.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

How is it Vera's fault that the fight was boring? Tim held him against the fence, and didn't let him do anything. Sure, Vera might have done something... but come on, Sylvia was in the dominant position... and did a whole lot of nothing, too. Between the two, Sylvia should have done more.

Here's my philosophy: This isn't a school yard brawl. This is professional fighting. If all you want to do is hold someone down so they can't hurt you, and do practically nothing it's not the place for you.

Personally, both fighters did so little that I thought it should have been a "Sorry, but you both lose" fight.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> How is it Vera's fault that the fight was boring? Tim held him against the fence, and didn't let him do anything. Sure, Vera might have done something... but come on, Sylvia was in the dominant position... and did a whole lot of nothing, too. Between the two, Sylvia should have done more.
> 
> Here's my philosophy: This isn't a school yard brawl. This is professional fighting. If all you want to do is hold someone down so they can't hurt you, and do practically nothing it's not the place for you.
> 
> Personally, both fighters did so little that I thought it should have been a "Sorry, but you both lose" fight.


I agree with you on Tim holding Brandon against the fence. I thought about it long and hard but after you say it like that. "Tim was in the dominant position and just held him against the fence" Very good point


----------



## Audman (May 17, 2007)

All i got to say is that the reason i dislike big tim cus hes big,with his skills "if" he was lets say 6'3, i don't think he would be in the ufc & the fact he was caught using roids.
NOT A FAN OF CHEATERS.:sarcastic10:


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

You've got it backwards. Tim wanted to bang it out. You can tell by the way he kept trying to go toe to toe with Vera. 

Vera didn't want any part of that because of the reach advantage so he kep going in for the clinch. He wasn't strong enough to dominate Sylvia and do anything with it so Sylvia easily took the dominant position. 

Sylvia isn't going to try and step back to land some shots because all that's going to do is give Vera the opportunity to land some big shots as he's backing away. So he waited for the ref to break them apart so he could try and slug it out with Vera. After that, Vera would clinch again.....

He shouldn't have to risk taking big shots to try and finish the fight like that when 1. he had the dominant position and was therefore scoring points 2. didn't initiate the clinch/fence position 3. was tiring out Vera.

You may have found it boring and think that Sylvia should have shoved him off, eating some shots at the same time, and tried to go for the knockout there, but that would just be an unnecessary risk solely intended to please the drunk and retarded ufc fans. If you want someone to blame, blame Vera for not being strong enough to escape the clinch. 

At the very least, you could say that it takes two people to have a boring fight.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

blame vera for not being strong enough lol. if tim wanted to bang it out why did he follow his corners advice of pushing vera into the cage constantly? banging it out would involve tim backing away from vera and using his hands. for the most part sylvia's back was facing the camera view as he pressed vera into the cage. tim is big enough to take the fight anywhere he wants and he chose that route, as well as his corner did.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I can't wait till they fight again


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

cabby said:


> I can't wait till they fight again



Brandon Vera doesn't deserve another fight with Tim. The UFC really needs to stop with the rematches. Tim should be fighting Nog, GG or Kongo next. Vera should get CC or AA.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

cabby said:


> blame vera for not being strong enough lol. if tim wanted to bang it out why did he follow his corners advice of pushing vera into the cage constantly? banging it out would involve tim backing away from vera and using his hands. for the most part sylvia's back was facing the camera view as he pressed vera into the cage. tim is big enough to take the fight anywhere he wants and he chose that route, as well as his corner did.


Did you not read Davistys post or are you menttally retarded?

Props on the thread WL2FU, but can't rep you.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Did you not read Davistys post or are you menttally retarded?
> 
> Props on the thread WL2FU, but can't rep you.


Obviously I did seeing my response to it. You spell wrong


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> You've got it backwards. Tim wanted to bang it out. You can tell by the way he kept trying to go toe to toe with Vera.


Hm. Maybe it was just me, then, when I heard Pat telling him "Hold him against the fence, he can't handle you there!" Holding against the fence was the game plan.



Davisty69 said:


> He shouldn't have to risk taking big shots to try and finish the fight like that when 1. he had the dominant position and was therefore scoring points 2. didn't initiate the clinch/fence position 3. was tiring out Vera.


Well... what you're saying is "Vera grabbed him, so since Tim could hold him against the fence, he shouldn't have to endanger himself." You're right, Tim *can* win the fight that way. But like I said, this is the big-times, this is professional fighting. People pay to watch people *fight*, not hold someone against a fence and do nothing, hoping for a decision.



Davisty69 said:


> At the very least, you could say that it takes two people to have a boring fight.


 I certainly agree to that! That's part of why I thought they BOTH should have lost! I say that a lot, and it might sound like a joke... but I really think there should be an option for both fighters to lose. I don't think that "I managed to do just a little less stalling, holding, or running away than him" should count as a win.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

Gluteal Cleft said:


> Hm. Maybe it was just me, then, when I heard Pat telling him "Hold him against the fence, he can't handle you there!" Holding against the fence was the game plan.


When I started reading all the posts here claiming that Sylvia wanted to stand-up and bang with Vera, I just kept wondering if these people were taking a piss in between rounds when Pat was telling Tim to hold him on the fence.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

A bullitan by Tim Sulvia's myspace

" Wow I dont know how to start I jus whant to say thank you to all of u, It has been a long hard road back to health and coudnt have done it without all the great stuff u all send me thank u so much. It looks like i am fighting early in 2008 I cant say who and for what but *i think u all have a good idea* so thanks again, yours truely tim the maine-iac sylvia."

It has been rumored and Goldie said that he could fight Nogueira for a title shot so i think this will happen.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

PrideFan123 said:


> When I started reading all the posts here claiming that Sylvia wanted to stand-up and bang with Vera, I just kept wondering if these people were taking a piss in between rounds when Pat was telling Tim to hold him on the fence.


No shit dude:confused02:

Someone repped me and didn't leave a name?


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

cabby said:


> No shit dude:confused02:


ehh just because a corner tells you to do something does not mean that is what the fighter wants to do. 

Tim would throw blows tell Vera would clinch and then he is like eh well since you are going to go this far into helping me out with my gameplan I guess I will take it the one extra step and put you on the cage for a bit. Either that or vera could maybe of takin down Tim, it was smart of tim to put him on the cage when vera clinched for he did not want to go to the ground. 

watching tim I could tell he wanted to bang fist but vera wanted no part of it so Tim was like ehh then have a part of the cage


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

massage__dancer said:


> ehh just because a corner tells you to do something does not mean that is what the fighter wants to do.


Well he was obviously doing so. Come one guys............like Tim couldn't have kept Vera on the outside...............Vera wasn't even trading back because of a busted hand on top of it:dunno: Yeah Vera may have wanted to tie-up with Tim at points yes but once Vera was against the cage Tim wasn't going for the kill just pressing him. Then when Vera pushes Tim into the cage the ref breaks it up rather quickly:dunno: Vera couldn't do much on the side of the cage like that and Tim knew it thats why he wasn't scrambling for a dominant position and thats also why Vera was eventually going for a takedown because that is all he could do from the side of the cage. He was able to hold him there and not take any damage along with not trying to finish IMO. Thats what Randy does press into the cage and dirty box, Tim was using a planned strategy.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

cabby said:


> Thats what Randy does press into the cage and dirty box, Tim was using a planned strategy.


Exactly. That's all that needs to be said. Maybe you don't like that strategy, personally I hate it when ANYONE uses that strategy, it's boring, but it works. It's what Serra did to beat Lytle at the TUF finale, it's what GSP did to beat BJ, it's what Cote does in basically every single fight, and it's what Randy does in almost every fight. So do we need to boo and bash Sylvia to the extent that some people do? It's not like he's the first and only guy to ever do it.

I did not hear Pat telling him to keep doing it, because I was at the fight. If I knew that, then I prolly wouldn't have said a couple of the things that I did. But I still stand by my main point. People boo and bash Sylvia for doing things that they praise other fighters for doing, and I find that shit to be annoying as hell.

The bottom line is, Tim clearly wanted to stand and trade. Vera clearly _initiated_ the clinch more times than Tim did. All Tim did was do his job, by listening to his corner, and by coming out in a dominant position that Vera initiated. He didn't wanna risk catching a knee, or getting taken down, or getting clipped, by breaking the clinch on his own. Vera initiated most of the clinches so all Tim did was overpower him. Vera shouldn't have kept initiating the clinch if he wasn't planning on winning it. It would be like if Vera kept taking Tim down, and Tim kept neutralizing him or reversing him, you guys would say Tim sucks and is boring. Tim was just doing his job, and you all know damn well that if it was Randy in there doing the same exact thing, ALL the blame would be on Vera, and Randy would be in everyone's avatars and sigs.


Oh, and cabby the guy who repped you may have been Danificent, since he neg-repped me saying "sylvia sux stfu get over yourself" without leaving his name. Although he does make quite a compelling arguement.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Exactly. That's all that needs to be said. Maybe you don't like that strategy, personally I hate it when ANYONE uses that strategy, it's boring, but it works. It's what Serra did to beat Lytle at the TUF finale, it's what GSP did to beat BJ, it's what Cote does in basically every single fight, and it's what Randy does in almost every fight. So do we need to boo and bash Sylvia to the extent that some people do? It's not like he's the first and only guy to ever do it.
> 
> I did not hear Pat telling him to keep doing it, because I was at the fight. If I knew that, then I prolly wouldn't have said a couple of the things that I did. But I still stand by my main point. People boo and bash Sylvia for doing things that they praise other fighters for doing, and I find that shit to be annoying as hell.
> 
> ...


You're fighting the good fight Luv. I mean, isn't the clinch against the cage/dirty boxing Randy's approach to nearly every fight? Sylvia gets bashed, Randy gets praised. Its the difference in the P.R. value of each fighter. Sylvia is looked down upon for fights that have been boring that have built up over the past year to 2 years. 

Randy has a mystique about him because, although a lot of his fights are boring, he's easy to like and his age also plays an "overcoming odds" factor. Its definitely not fair, but its not gonna change.

Keep arguing WL2FU cause you're right, but you're probably not gonna convince a lot of people.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

kds13 said:


> I mean, isn't the clinch against the cage/dirty boxing Randy's approach to nearly every fight?


I saw little to no dirty boxing when Sylvia was in the clinch. All I saw was leaning. Randy inflicts damage upon the opponent when he is in dominant clinch position.


----------



## RageMMA (Jun 6, 2007)

*...*

LOL I don't have any problems with silvia, I just thought it was hilarious that the dude who started this thread got all EMO about people booing him, he is a big boy I'm sure it takes more than that to hurt his feelings.


----------



## RageMMA (Jun 6, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Hmmm...not sure if you're trying to be a smart-ass or what but my top 10 is my top 10 favorite fighters, not top 10 best fighters. Tim isn't one of my favorite fighters is all I was saying.
> 
> 
> 
> Grow up. Your favorite fighter is Kendall Grove, for Christ sake. ****.


Thats right fool I have 2 fighters on my list not 15 I stick with them win lose or draw. You have to admit it is kind of ridiculous to have 15 favorite fighters. Make up your mind stick with one or two dont pick all the people who are winning. 

And BTW i am all growed up I have lived a life you couldnt imagine i Served in Iraq 2 tours, I have seen shit you would go cryin to mommy about Dont you dare talk down to me candy ass.

lol what a joke, I get a warning for calling this dude a clown, I bet if I had a lifetime membership I could say what I wanted, whatever there are thousands of these forums I wont cry If i cant post here.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

RageMMA said:


> I bet if I had a lifetime membership I could say what I wanted,


 I've been seeing this pop up lately. If people are curious, you get treated no different once you get your lifetime or premium membership. You just get to go into the vip lounge and get a few benefits such as signature and avatar changes. If you do something stupid, you get warend regardless of what your membership status is.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

GMW said:


> I've been seeing this pop up lately. If people are curious, you get treated no different once you get your lifetime or premium membership. You just get to go into the vip lounge and get a few benefits such as signature and avatar changes. If you do something stupid, you get warend regardless of what your membership status is.


not only that but we have more to lose so we actually say less for if we get banned or temp banned we lose our membership


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

RageMMA said:


> Thats right fool I have 2 fighters on my list not 15 I stick with them win lose or draw. You have to admit it is kind of ridiculous to have 15 favorite fighters. Make up your mind stick with one or two dont pick all the people who are winning.


ehh you have different weight classes different organizations different time periods. you should not insult someone for having more favorite fighters then you.


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

i just don't care for the cat, period. i don't believe ive ever said he has no skills, cause it's just not true. but the shit he talks, the excuses, the last few boring fights & his lack of regard for his slightly flabby physique all adds up to serious annoyances for me.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

jehu pitchfork said:


> i just don't care for the cat, period. i don't believe ive ever said he has no skills, cause it's just not true. but the shit he talks, the excuses, the last few boring fights & his lack of regard for his slightly flabby physique all adds up to serious annoyances for me.


He may have some excuses but some like his back injury against Randy were true.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

RageMMA said:


> Thats right fool I have 2 fighters on my list not 15 I stick with them win lose or draw. You have to admit it is kind of ridiculous to have 15 favorite fighters. Make up your mind stick with one or two dont pick all the people who are winning.
> 
> And BTW i am all growed up I have lived a life you couldnt imagine i Served in Iraq 2 tours, I have seen shit you would go cryin to mommy about Dont you dare talk down to me candy ass.
> 
> lol what a joke, I get a warning for calling this dude a clown, I bet if I had a lifetime membership I could say what I wanted, whatever there are thousands of these forums I wont cry If i cant post here.


LOL can you count? I got 2 from each weight class basically. Kid and BJ have been my favorites forever. Ask anyone on this forum. Hell, you can tell just by looking at their records how long the last time I updated it was. The only new fighters from when I first joined this site are Aoki, Liddell, and Kampmann. Aoki and Kampmann because they just burst on to the scene, and I like them a lot, so I replaced them with 2 inactive fighters in Genki and Frank Shamrock (at the time). I took Gomi off the list cuz he pissed me off, and moved Liddell in there. Liddell's lost 2 in a row BTW, Kampmann and Aoki have been inactive for a while, BJ's on a 1-fight win streak, and CroCop is on a 2-fight lose streak. So don't go making up shit like I have 15 instead of the real number, and saying I only have "winners". You make yourself sound younger than you're claiming to be.

Sorry if I offended, you seemed like you were being an asshole to me for no reason. And thanks for serving. For real.

And don't make such a big deal about the warning point. It's nothing. 90% of the forum has a warning point. I have 13 now, I had over 20 at one point. It's nothing to leave over.


----------



## RageMMA (Jun 6, 2007)

*...*

To be Honest man I really dont have anything against you, lately I have been having those days where normally I could go fire a gun or get In the ring and release some tension, but life is alot different for me now so I kinda use these forums to vent, I totally understand what you are sayin about Tim, He isnt a bad fighter I think sometimes his style might be "boring" but he is a former champ so whatever works works in the end. About your sig heh Just bustin balls, I can be a dick sometimes. 

OH BTW DA SOX WILL WIN IN 6!!!!!!!!! Game 1 tonight!!! I'll be there.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

cabby said:


> Obviously I did seeing my response to it. You spell wrong


Well your response was pretty stupid. And it was a typo, not a spelling mistake. 

I love it, Couture doing exactly what Tim does and geting called a master of gameplns and a genius, while when Tim does it it is clearly because he has no skills. Thats the difference being cool and having a six pack can make for you.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Well your response was pretty stupid. And it was a typo, not a spelling mistake.
> 
> I love it, Couture doing exactly what Tim does and geting called a master of gameplns and a genius, while when Tim does it it is clearly because he has no skills. Thats the difference being cool and having a six pack can make for you.


Whatever you want to call it. I actually feel the same way about Randy.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Slug said:


> Tim is an ugly dude.. His physic is disgusting, and his strategy is boring. For 90% of that fight, he just had Vera on the cage; he did nothing in the clinch.
> 
> However, he had a few very good bursts of punches. He's a good fighter no doubt. But he is a boring and ugly fighter. That's that.


And you base that on what?, watch his fight with Cabbage, Ricco Rodriguez, Tre Telligman, Gann, Mir etc etc etc 
Sylvia had poor showings against arlovski yes and shut down against Couture so bloody what, you reckon you could fight well with a screwed up back??
Hes come back which takes more guts than you know obviously, he has had good wars with KOs so what if he isnt at his best at the moment, ffs give the guy a break i didnt see Vera do much except a couple of decent leg kicks and a punch does that make Vera boring or crap?? Oh and so why such disgust at Sylvias Physique? do you want to sleep with him or something??? Hes a fighter not a bloody male model, mind you i suppose you wanted to buy his action figure and was upset because he didnt look like HE MAN ahahah


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

All I have to say is they did not show the Okami vs Mcdonald fight because Okami is aparently a boring fighter. Well if i had it my way Tim would be on the undercard. Im sorry BUT the UFC puts so much emphasis on fighters being exciting, a man who is 6'8 and 260ish should be expected to preform like an animal. Its getting to the point where I dont think i will ever watch another one of his fights again! Apprently Vera broke his hand in the first round and yet Tim could not finish him! Tim landed some great shots and i dont think he tried to capitalize. I hate Time, regardless of his accomplishments i just want him to loose and disapear!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

iSHACKABUKU said:


> All I have to say is they did not show the Okami vs Mcdonald fight because Okami is aparently a boring fighter. Well if i had it my way Tim would be on the undercard. Im sorry BUT the UFC puts so much emphasis on fighters being exciting, a man who is 6'8 and 260ish should be expected to preform like an animal. Its getting to the point where I dont think i will ever watch another one of his fights again! Apprently Vera broke his hand in the first round and yet Tim could not finish him! Tim landed some great shots and i dont think he tried to capitalize. I hate Time, regardless of his accomplishments i just want him to loose and disapear!


Not sure what you're talking about. How can you sit there and put ALL the blame on Tim for the boring fight? That's the double standard BS I'm talking about. At the very least, blame both of them. However it was mostly Vera's fault. Not all, but mostly. He broke his hand, that's his tough shit. Tim tried to stand and trade but Vera was backpeddling and running scared for half the fight.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

It's hard to get that through haters heads. You're completely right though, WL2FU. 

It's hard to find a completely OBJECTIVE opinion.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Heres how I see it, UFC, before everyone of his fights, goes and and tells and shows everyone how big and bad of a beast he really is by constantly running his KO HL Reels, then every one who goes to his fight and doesnt see a KO gets pissed off and comes online and bitches about it.

Its unfair to expect the past out of everyone. Sylvia is facing the Vitor Belfort scenerio. He started his career as a KO artist, and as soon as he stopped KO'ing people, he was labled as washed up and garbage.

Look at Liddel, he loses 2 of his fights, and doesnt KO his opponant and suddenly hes a has been. I bet if A.Silva took his next 2-3 fights to Dec he would be considered bad too.

Tim needs to really forget about what the fans think, its not like title shots are run by a Clap-O-Meter, as long as the guy goes in there and comes out the winner, it should be fine in his books. Because in the end, that the point of a competition, to come out winner.

Ultimately the problem with any sport and fan-following is the fans expectations and the players meeting them. Its very easy for someone to sit back in their chairs and view the fight and have the nerve to come out and critique it and tell the fighter where they went wrong. Remember folks, MMA is not coreographed, shit happens so dont come in there with blindening expectations and when it doesnt happen, dont go home to your computers and rant about how it could have been better.

Enjoy the damn fight, and live with the fact that as boring as someone is, they had much more balls then you to step into a cage with millions of people watching and be ready to get their asses handed to them.


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

> Not sure what you're talking about. How can you sit there and put ALL the blame on Tim for the boring fight? That's the double standard BS I'm talking about. At the very least, blame both of them. However it was mostly Vera's fault. Not all, but mostly. He broke his hand, that's his tough shit. Tim tried to stand and trade but Vera was backpeddling and running scared for half the fight.


He had a broken hand! Tim was winning the stand up exchanges and yet he didnt even come close to finishing him off. WEAK Tim, he should be in a class of his own, the freakishly oversized and boring fighters class.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah really what plazzman said, homeboy had the cojones to get in the ring 23? times already and KO'd the first 16 before being beaten and yet no respect is given to his name. 

I dont what some of you are talking about where Tim was winning the stand up, he almost alwyas wins the standup but his opponents always run away, wonder why. Maybe its cause they know they'll get destroyed and have to revert to a shitty strategy like the Haters do to Sylvia but hey as long as its Tim fighting win or lose, there will always be a reason to disrespect him according to the haters.


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

Whatever, he talks about finishing people, he talks about going back to the old Tim. What better chance to do that then in his last fight? The oppertunity was SO there and he didnt go for it. He wont be changing his style anytime soon in my opinion!


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

iSHACKABUKU said:


> Whatever, he talks about finishing people, he talks about going back to the old Tim. What better chance to do that then in his last fight? The oppertunity was SO there and he didnt go for it. He wont be changing his style anytime soon in my opinion!


Well, I don't think you were watching the same fight as the rest of us. Tim clearly turned it on in the third round and was dominating the standup. He was walking Vera down and Vera just kept backing up and covering up. If this were a 5round fight instead of a 3 round fight I can almost gaurantee Tim would have finished him. Probably in the 4th round.

People really need to stop making excuses for fighters when they get hurt in a fight. "Vera would have won if he didn't break his hand", "Gonzaga would have won if he didn't break his nose". QQ more guys. People get hurt in fights, in fact, it's pretty much a gaurantee that someone is probably going to get hurt in an MMA fight. Thats kind of the point of a fight. It happens.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm just soo glad Tim won this fight you know, people shit on this dude soo much its disgusting. The guy wins his fights, and if you bet on him with bookies, your pretty much guranteed to win in either Ko or Decision, and ulTimatley, isnt that what its all about? Winning money betting?


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

I would never boo Tim first of all, and second im not making excuses for Vera, i think he would have lost the fight either way. All im saying is that Tim was going off on brining back the old Tim, finishing people and yet he has a guy with a broken hand who



> just kept backing up and covering up


and Tim couldnt put him in any real danger or come close to finishing him. If i was Tim i'd take a good look at Anderson Silva because that is a real champion!


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

I just realized that everyone is wrong here. It's neither Sylvia's or Vera's fault that this fight was boring, it's Pat Militech's for telling Sylvia to hold him on the fence. I think instinctively, Sylvia would have certainly KO'd Vera, but Pat wanted to play it safe.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

WEll ultimately thats what it comes down to, listening to your coach, who else is going to be paying more attention to your work ettic than your coach.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

PrideFan123 said:


> I just realized that everyone is wrong here. It's neither Sylvia's or Vera's fault that this fight was boring, it's Pat Militech's for telling Sylvia to hold him on the fence. I think instinctively, Sylvia would have certainly KO'd Vera, but Pat wanted to play it safe.


Not only that, Tim trained with Randy and his gym for awhile before this fight. We all know thats the same gameplan Randy executes.........I call it the Couture Coast


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

You know I was thinking the other day, for a guy who just layed against the fence the whole fight he sure battered Vera pretty good. If I remember right, Vera's forehead was covered in blood at the end of the fight, plus the broken hand which we don't know how it occured, but I'm sure Tim played a part in it.


And you are right Pridefan123. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2-D (Sep 9, 2007)

cabby said:


> Not only that, Tim trained with Randy and his gym for awhile before this fight. We all know thats the same gameplan Randy executes.........I call it the Couture Coast


the difference between the "Couture Coast" and Tim laying on someone is Couture does damage when he has someone against the cage


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

Though I missed the first 20 pages of this thread, here's the opinion of someone who thinks Brandon Vera is the next big thing, and Tim Sylvia is a pile of shit.

Vera made that fight suck. Period.

His gameplan made no sense, he looked terrified getting his hands wrapped, and on the way into the octagon, and IN the octagon. You can even hear tim say "Come on Brandon." Why Vera wanted to clinch I don't know.

Tim is no blockbuster fighter either, but he would have done something had he not been tied up by Brandon from the get-go.

All in all Sylvia is an ok guy, but I don't think he'll ever be a fan favorite.

There's too much against him:

1. Boring fights
2. Ugly as hell
3. Used steroids
4. Most fights go to decision as of late
5. Never says the right things
6. Calls out people all the time (slight arrogance)
7. Sharted his pants mid-fight
8. Lost to Randy Couture
9. Was on Blind Date
10. Was on some Dancing With the Stars type thing

Now any of those 10 items wouldn't hurt the average fighter, but all 10 together and it's gonna be a rough crowd. I don't think Tim deserves the hate, but I see why he gets it.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree with you WL2FU. I enjoyed this fight and Vera would always be the one to start the clinch. If no one could see that, then get some glasses.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Beeno said:


> Though I missed the first 20 pages of this thread, here's the opinion of someone who thinks Brandon Vera is the next big thing, and Tim Sylvia is a pile of shit.
> 
> Vera made that fight suck. Period.
> 
> ...


You can dislike Tim if you like.

1. Boring fights - Not to me, Actually very interesting and strategic.
2. Ugly as hell - How should that effect his fights?
3. Used steroids - So have other fighters.
4. Most fights go to decision as of late - Decisions are good just like all others.
5. Never says the right things - He can trash talk sometimes but is more respectful then some other fighters and doesn't talk as much trash.
6. Calls out people all the time (slight arrogance) - Why would this matter? He may want to head in that direct and want to fight them.
7. Sharted his pants mid-fight - I am fairly sure this is false.
8. Lost to Randy Couture - So has many others.
9. Was on Blind Date - How does that effect his fighting?
10. Was on some Dancing With the Stars type thing - How does that effect his fighting?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Judoka said:


> You can dislike Tim if you like.
> 
> 1. Boring fights - Not to me, Actually very interesting and strategic.
> 2. Ugly as hell - How should that effect his fights?
> ...


Yea he did shart his pants against Assuerio Silva. He came into that fight with a stomach virus...and he ended up having a wet fart. He admitted this in an interview. It's hilarious thinking about Big Tim sharting in the middle of a fight. But let's be honest, if it was GSP, or Shogun, or Randy in there fighting with a stomach virus, sharting, and STILL winning the fight, they would be getting their virtual cocks sucked by 90% of the people on this board. But since it was Tim, we didn't hear the end of it for months after it happened. People actually used that as an excuse to HATE and BASH Tim. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

I sharted my paints in 3rd grade phys ed and still passed. Go ahead, hate me

Its rediculous, people must have someone in their lives to hate and compare against to feel better about themselves, Timmy is the perfect target for people who have nothing better to do then sit around and look for excuses


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Yea he did shart his pants against Assuerio Silva. He came into that fight with a stomach virus...and he ended up having a wet fart. He admitted this in an interview. It's hilarious thinking about Big Tim sharting in the middle of a fight. But let's be honest, if it was GSP, or Shogun, or Randy in there fighting with a stomach virus, sharting, and STILL winning the fight, they would be getting their virtual cocks sucked by 90% of the people on this board. But since it was Tim, we didn't hear the end of it for months after it happened. People actually used that as an excuse to HATE and BASH Tim. Makes no sense to me.


Ah ok well you can't stop a virus so i don't see why it matters.

Tim had a virus and had a side effect...If you could stop viruses doing what they do then people wouldn't be dieing of AIDS and AIDS is a huge problem. So why would this matter? Viruses do these things.

I am not much of a Tim fan(or hater) but i find it stupid that people hate him for some of the reasons mentioned. He is one of the Heavyweights i am most interested in seeing.

My favorite Heavyweight is Antonio Rodrigo "Minotauro" Nogueira but if these two guys fight for the title i will be tipping Nogueira but it will be very close IMO and Sylvia is very capable of winning is he does every right.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Yea he did shart his pants against Assuerio Silva. He came into that fight with a stomach virus...and he ended up having a wet fart. He admitted this in an interview. It's hilarious thinking about Big Tim sharting in the middle of a fight. But let's be honest, if it was GSP, or Shogun, or Randy in there fighting with a stomach virus, sharting, and STILL winning the fight, they would be getting their virtual cocks sucked by 90% of the people on this board. But since it was Tim, we didn't hear the end of it for months after it happened. People actually used that as an excuse to HATE and BASH Tim. Makes no sense to me.


Ah ok well you can't stop a virus so i don't see why it matters.

Tim had a virus and had a side effect...If you could stop viruses doing what they do then people wouldn't be dieing of AIDS and AIDS is a huge problem. So why would this matter? Viruses do these things.

I am not much of a Tim fan(or hater) but i find it stupid that people hate him for some of the reasons mentioned. He is one of the Heavyweights i am most interested in seeing.

My favorite Heavyweight is Antonio Rodrigo "Minotauro" Nogueira but if these two guys fight for the title i will be tipping Nogueira but it will be very close IMO and Sylvia is very capable of winning is he does every right.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Tim Sylvia is awesome and I hope he becomes the longest reigning UFC HW champion. He's a middle finger to so many people, and it's hilarious.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> Tim Sylvia is awesome and I hope he becomes the longest reigning UFC HW champion. He's a middle finger to so many people, and it's hilarious.


I agree about the second part but i hope Nogueira beats Sylvia seeing as i am a Nogueira fan but if this fight happens it could go either way and will be most likely the fight i am most eager to see in all the time i have been an MMA fan.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh yeah, I forgot about Nogueira. Well, my Nog love is much stronger than my Big Tim love, so yeah, Nog can hold the title and Tim can keep winning those decisions.

I swear, some of you people haven't seen Pat Miletich, Carl Malenko, and Mark Kerr ( Pride-era).


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot about Nogueira. Well, my Nog love is much stronger than my Big Tim love, so yeah, Nog can hold the title and Tim can keep winning those decisions.
> 
> I swear, some of you people haven't seen Pat Miletich, Carl Malenko, and Mark Kerr ( Pride-era).


If Sylvia fights correctly then he can hold Nogueira off and win a decision which the fight isn't even official or even known if it will happen and i feel nervous about it. I am looking forward to Nogueira Vs Sylvia if it happens.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Honestly Judoka, I wouldn't be shocked if Big Tim beats Nogueira.

Tim will be Nogueira's most difficult opponent in the UFC. Tim's, of course, big, he uses his reach well, he's tough to finish, and he doesn't suck on the ground. I'd be rooting for Nogueira, but I wouldn't be all, "[email protected]@@!!!!" if Tim wins the decision. I might be a little sad, though.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Damone said:


> Honestly Judoka, I wouldn't be shocked if Big Tim beats Nogueira.
> 
> Tim will be Nogueira's most difficult opponent in the UFC. Tim's, of course, big, he uses his reach well, he's tough to finish, and he doesn't suck on the ground. I'd be rooting for Nogueira, but I wouldn't be all, "[email protected]@@!!!!" if Tim wins the decision. I might be a little sad, though.


I would not be shocked either, Sylvia can win this fight as easy as Nogueira can win it. If Nogueira lost i would be a bit sad that he lost because i am a Nogueira supporter bu fighters lose and it could go either way in this fight but i am a Nogueira fan but i can accept defeat if Sylvia wins and Sylvia will be a good champion again if he wins as will Nogueira. I would prefer it to be Nogueira but i am happy with either of these guys being the Heavyweight champion.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Damone said:


> I swear, some of you people haven't seen Pat Miletich, Carl Malenko, and Mark Kerr ( Pride-era).


Yeah I have a bunch of tapes with Miletich fights on them and believe me I havnt watched a single one, Iv fast forwarded through all of them

I think all Nog needs to do to win the fight on the ground is to suck the will out of Tim. We saw that with Randy, he's much smaller then Nog and had no trouble keeping Tim down once he exhausted him and took his will away. Nog needs to be cautious on his feet, then quickly get the fight to the ground and be relentless.

UFC's round times arent very good for someone like Nog because he takes a while to catch you in a sub, so I dont know.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I see Tim finishing Big Nog...............As much as I like him I just don't think he could handle Sylvia. All I gotta' say is I hope he pulls guard and quickly at that.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm 50/50 on Big Tim vs. Big Nog. 

I hope this fight happens next though. It's such a high profile fight. It would be a HUGE fight, and another potential epic win from Nogueira. Maybe Tim will beat his ass for 4 rounds then get subbed in the last round. Tim only loses by submission. However, he has great TDD defense, is good at OCTAGON CONTROL, he's aggressive, has a good reach, and hits like a truck. 

This is former UFC Champion vs former PRIDE Champion. This will be big. Will Nog prove that PRIDE wasn't really overrated? Or will he give those perpetuators more fodder? I can't wait to see this fight.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

double post


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

cabby said:


> I see Tim finishing Big Nog...............


Nobody has finished Big Nog, so I think Sylvia by KO is out of the picture, and I know he can't sub Big Nog. Only way I see Sylvia winning is pinning him up against the fence. I'm not trying to start a flamewar here, but really that's the only safe place for Tim so he could get the decision. Big Nog would take him down if he kept it standing and on the ground, well we know what would happen.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

PrideFan123 said:


> Nobody has finished Big Nog, so I think Sylvia by KO is out of the picture, and I know he can't sub Big Nog. Only way I see Sylvia winning is pinning him up against the fence. I'm not trying to start a flamewar here, but really that's the only safe place for Tim so he could get the decision. Big Nog would take him down if he kept it standing and on the ground, well we know what would happen.


Good point, I should've said beat and not finish:confused02: Yeah Sylvia will probably use the safe approach more often now. Kinda sad but stick with what works I guess.......


----------



## TGIB (Apr 15, 2007)

I dont see why tim couldent KO Nog, Herring rocked him and id say Tim hits harder then Herring. Im not saying he would KO him if they fought but he has the power to do it.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Ultimately the "Sylvia Haters" will never change their mind ,
fans that make fair constructive critisim will support him as long as he develops.
Sylvia has the ability and skill but he needs to get passed the mental barriers of not fully believing in himself and go forward, he can get better as long as he realises that as well.
I hope he doesnt become a "heel" for all the uneducated idiots who just think its funny to boo , i for one will be a appreciative mma fan that will always support him as long as he trys regardless of win / loss.
For the haters i say this- you dont need to like him or support him but at least be decent enough to respect the man.


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

A little late ro reply, but to those who read my thing about the ten reasons people hate Tim Sylvia, I agree they are stupid. Those aren't MY opinions, those are just ten things stacked against him.

No they don't all affect his fighting. But people just don't like Tim Sylvia, nobody really can say he's a washed up shitty fighter. I was just trying to point out that the people that don't like him, that's why. And though, each one of those reasons is refutable, when they are all added together against one fighter, I can SEE why they don't like him.

But I do respect the Maine-iac. Some day he'll KO somebody and they'll be right back on his nuts.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> However, he has great TDD defense, is good at OCTAGON CONTROL, he's aggressive, has a good reach, and hits like a truck.


I'm sorry but saying tim is aggressive is an outright lie. He can be aggressive..yes. But he has not been at all in his previous performances and you know that. He pushed Vera against the fence and landed small elbows for the first 2 rounds. You want aggressive, try watching a Wanderlei Silva fight. That's aggressive. Tim is not. Even when Tim was getting the better of the standup in round 3, he landed a few shots, then clinched. Why? He was afraid of getting caught.

I don't hate Big Tim, but I certainly don't like him alot. So stop saying he's aggressive because he's not.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

The funniest thing about this thread is the bandwagon effect of it. So many threads in the past have been I hate Sylvia and This is why Sylvia sux. And now one guy says Stop hating Sylvia and almost everyone does. Everyone is like oh I guess I have no reason to hate big Tim afterall. Jesus Christ people, make up your minds and start thinking for yourselves. Props to the OP for posting such an opinionated topic and starting this thread. Props to the handful of others that brought with their posts an original opinion. To the others. Thanks for having me take like an hour to read through your posts of other people's words.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> I'm sorry but saying tim is aggressive is an outright lie. He can be aggressive..yes. But he has not been at all in his previous performances and you know that. He pushed Vera against the fence and landed small elbows for the first 2 rounds. You want aggressive, try watching a Wanderlei Silva fight. That's aggressive. Tim is not. Even when Tim was getting the better of the standup in round 3, he landed a few shots, then clinched. Why? He was afraid of getting caught.
> 
> I don't hate Big Tim, but I certainly don't like him alot. So stop saying he's aggressive because he's not.


You sound bitter. Tim Sylvia is aggressive. Ooohhh yea I said it. Sure you can sit there and think of instances of when he wasn't aggressive. I didn't say he was as aggressive as Wandy. But he can be aggressive if he wants and if he knows that it is not what his opponent wants.
When Vera wasn't desperately holding on to the clinch to avoid having to stand and trade, Tim was aggressive as hell. I don't see how you can argue that. That's why Vera was running like a scared little boy.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

TGIB said:


> I dont see why tim couldent KO Nog, Herring rocked him and id say Tim hits harder then Herring. Im not saying he would KO him if they fought but he has the power to do it.


Tim's right hand isn't as hard as herring throwing a right kick in an upward motion that landed perfectly while Nog is moving down.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

tim has terible footwork and thats why randy was able to knock him on his ass. Now dont get me wrong I use to be a big fan of tim and I stll like him but unless your going to lay and pray like he did in his last fight he really needs to work on his foot work if he expects to ko big nog

P.S how can people think tim could beat big nog but doubt randy


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> You sound bitter. Tim Sylvia is aggressive. Ooohhh yea I said it. Sure you can sit there and think of instances of when he wasn't aggressive. I didn't say he was as aggressive as Wandy. But he can be aggressive if he wants and if he knows that it is not what his opponent wants.
> When Vera wasn't desperately holding on to the clinch to avoid having to stand and trade, Tim was aggressive as hell. I don't see how you can argue that. That's why Vera was running like a scared little boy.


your wrong. i think if you rewatch the fight and look at it objectively, it was tim pushing vera up against the fence, holding him there.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> your wrong. i think if you rewatch the fight and look at it objectively, it was tim pushing vera up against the fence, holding him there.


Yes, because Vera kept clinching. Tim wasn't gonna risk taking shots breaking out of the clinch when he can score points by maintaing a dominant position. Tim was not initiating those Clinches.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

TheNegation said:


> Yes, because Vera kept clinching. Tim wasn't gonna risk taking shots breaking out of the clinch when he can score points by maintaing a dominant position. Tim was not initiating those Clinches.


when tim had the chance to be aggressive in the 3rd rnd, he was getting the better of the standup, it is VERY OBVIOUS that he went for the clinch. if that doesn't speak to him not being aggressive, I don't know what does. If your landing shot after shot standing...why clinch?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> when tim had the chance to be aggressive in the 3rd rnd, he was getting the better of the standup, it is VERY OBVIOUS that he went for the clinch. if that doesn't speak to him not being aggressive, I don't know what does. If your landing shot after shot standing...why clinch?


Um, probably because Vera was literally running away from him. So what's the cure for someone who is running away from you? Trap him against the fence so he can't go anywhere.

Fact is, if people weren't so afraid of trading with Tim, he wouldn't look so boring.


----------



## benny (May 28, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Um, probably because Vera was literally running away from him. So what's the cure for someone who is running away from you? Trap him against the fence so he can't go anywhere.
> 
> Fact is, if people weren't so afraid of trading with Tim, he wouldn't look so boring.


we will soon see the cure for somebody running away when chuck starts sprinting from the ass whuppin wandy aims to give him


----------



## georgea (May 30, 2007)

WouldLuv2FightU 

Hey I just wanted to say I agree with you. Its pretty sad when people hate tim just because of his looks and stuff. All I hear is he cant finish fights and all this crap. But people I guess dont remember MMA is a hard sport and alot of fights dont have KO'S in them so why does Tim get so much s*it? I really think this is messed up. people always say he leaves it up to the judges. Thats crap, then I guess so do alot of fighters then. Some of the best guys in the ufc have alot of unanomious(sp) decisions. But when Tim gets one he right away sucks. I dont get it. who cares what a guy looks like also. this isnt a beauty contest.

Well anyways tim rules.


----------



## Pokkie (Oct 16, 2006)

georgea said:


> WouldLuv2FightU
> 
> Hey I just wanted to say I agree with you. Its pretty sad when people hate tim just because of his looks and stuff. All I hear is he cant finish fights and all this crap. But people I guess dont remember MMA is a hard sport and alot of fights dont have KO'S in them so why does Tim get so much s*it? I really think this is messed up. people always say he leaves it up to the judges. Thats crap, then I guess so do alot of fighters then. Some of the best guys in the ufc have alot of unanomious(sp) decisions. But when Tim gets one he right away sucks. I dont get it. who cares what a guy looks like also. this isnt a beauty contest.
> 
> Well anyways tim rules.



I think the inherent difference from when Tim gets a decision and other fighters get it is the following:
(1) The guy usually outweighs his opponent by 30 pounds
(2) Stands taller by at least half a foot as well as arm reach
(3) Doesn't appear to give it his all. Now what i mean is that when someone tries to finish a fight he'll have that 1 or 2 bursts per round where he fires off a lot of shots or uses up a lot of energy trying to accomplish something like a takedown and what not. Since Arlovski 3, all I've seen Tim do is jab, jab, jab, jab. Then if we're lucky we get a 1/2 ass flurry which includes 3-4 jabs in rapid succession. 
(4) The guy's attitude just sucks. Seriously, if he wasn't such a sore loser people probably wouldn't mind as much. He's complained about his loss all 3 times, not once has he manned up and said "the guy was a better fighter that night", he's always gotta add "he was better that night but...[I injured myself, I tossed salad that night, etc]
(5) I hear people going omg when Randy clinches why don't you guys bitch? Well its because for one, Randy doesn't have an overbearing weight and height advantage in the clinch. And the more important reason is that he actually does something in the clinch! Its not pressing for 2 minutes and throwing a punch or two, the guy actually does damage in the clinch or even goes for a take down. Did everyone see how quickly he messed up Gonzaga in the clinch? Even before he destroyed the guy's nose we all noticed the amount of punishment being dished out on the guy, definitely not boring
(6) Tim Sylvia claims he will knock out his opponents every single time, now normally that's fine cause everyone trash talks. But don't bs me on a knock out when i know you're going to jab your way into a decision yet again...Seriously i can count the number of power shots he throws in a match with 1 hand. 
(7) Variety, If you can't finish the job in an exciting manner at least show that you're trying different things to finish the fight. High Kicks, takedown, BJJ, Big uppercuts, anything but the same lazy ass thing for the entire match.
(8) Decisions can be exciting too, Nightmare vs Heat anyone? Let's be frank, if people didn't need to be exciting in their fights for MMA we'd have stuck with boxing. We left boxing because there was too much bull$hit stalling by fighters. If we watch MMA because it adds variety or entertainment, which ones has Tim given us?


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

> 1) The guy usually outweighs his opponent by 30 pounds


So, its the heavyweight division, if the opponents dont complain, then neither should you.



> (2) Stands taller by at least half a foot as well as arm reach


But we saw at 68 that his reach can be exploited. So why havent anyone thought of this exploitation before Randy?



> (3) Doesn't appear to give it his all. Now what i mean is that when someone tries to finish a fight he'll have that 1 or 2 bursts per round where he fires off a lot of shots or uses up a lot of energy trying to accomplish something like a takedown and what not. Since Arlovski 3, all I've seen Tim do is jab, jab, jab, jab. Then if we're lucky we get a 1/2 ass flurry which includes 3-4 jabs in rapid succession.


Well, you seem to agree that he's a huge guy so lets look at that. He is over 250lbs and yet people expect him to move like a lightweight. Not going to happen, even to the best of HW's. He also goes for the whole match without gassing. :dunno: 




> (4) The guy's attitude just sucks. Seriously, if he wasn't such a sore loser people probably wouldn't mind as much. He's complained about his loss all 3 times, not once has he manned up and said "the guy was a better fighter that night", he's always gotta add "he was better that night but...[I injured myself, I tossed salad that night, etc]



His first loss was a broken freakin arm, and he wanted to keep fighting. His second loss was a submission hold on his ankle, the Achilles Lock I believe its called, and we all know what happens when you dont tap, your bones break and if your tough as steel like Tim you want to carry on but your forced to quit and have to wait out the healing period without the victory. I clearly remember him calling Randy a stud on numerous occasions after the fight, and his injury was 100% legit which required surgery and a massive 7 and a half month layoff. And I dont seem to remember Vera calling Tim the better man, the first thing that came out of his mouth was a question asking whether or not he got his ass whooped, which was directed at the audience.



> 5) I hear people going omg when Randy clinches why don't you guys bitch? Well its because for one, Randy doesn't have an overbearing weight and height advantage in the clinch. And the more important reason is that he actually does something in the clinch! Its not pressing for 2 minutes and throwing a punch or two, the guy actually does damage in the clinch or even goes for a take down. Did everyone see how quickly he messed up Gonzaga in the clinch? Even before he destroyed the guy's nose we all noticed the amount of punishment being dished out on the guy, definitely not boring


Well lets look at that closely, Tim was not the one initiating the clinch, he may have been pushing him up against the cage, but only because he wanted to make Vera look like a chump, he succeeded. The difference between Tim and Randy is, that the clinch is what Randy does, Tims a striker. Tim does not base his fight around the clinch, Randy does. This in short is called a gameplan, Tim broke through Veras mental state and basically rubbed it in his face.



> (6) Tim Sylvia claims he will knock out his opponents every single time, now normally that's fine cause everyone trash talks. But don't bs me on a knock out when i know you're going to jab your way into a decision yet again...Seriously i can count the number of power shots he throws in a match with 1 hand.


So this is it huh, the definitive reason behind it. I guess you've only watched Tim Sylvia fight from AA 3 on huh? Lemme ask you this, was it also Tim's fault for Randy not being able to put an end to UFC 68? Tim got owned we know that, but re-watch that fight, Randy only came close to finishing that fight once. So, he said he is gonna knock his opponents out, he didnt knock out Arlovski the third time and he didnt knock out Monson, (Neither could Chuck Liddell :dunno: ) and then Randy couldnt knock Tim out. Mabye Randy didnt say he could ko Tim, but he still didnt.



> (7) Variety, If you can't finish the job in an exciting manner at least show that you're trying different things to finish the fight. High Kicks, takedown, BJJ, Big uppercuts, anything but the same lazy ass thing for the entire match


*sigh*
Watch his fights prior to AA 3 for your variety. He also threw a spinning back kick in the third fight, if that isnt different I dont know what is. He KO'D Telligman at the buzzer with a LHK, takedowns he doesnt need to worry about because he owns everyone on his feet :thumb02:



> (8) Decisions can be exciting too, Nightmare vs Heat anyone? Let's be frank, if people didn't need to be exciting in their fights for MMA we'd have stuck with boxing. We left boxing because there was too much bull$hit stalling by fighters. If we watch MMA because it adds variety or entertainment, which ones has Tim given us?


Sanchez vs Parysian, wow what an odd comparison, those guys are WW and can move alot swifter and are more agile, this isnt even worth debating.

Sylvia gives us alot of entertainment, he beats the shit outta people so we can watch, then we can come here and discuss it, if that aint entertainment then I dont know where else to look. 

Variety, Sylvia haters dont even know the meaning of this word, all they do is recycle garbage from the last guy that said it.


----------



## Maniac (Oct 31, 2006)

wow cant beleive this thread is still going and i cant beleive theres more than 2 or 3 Sylvia supporters on my forum i remember this time last year u couldnt say the word Tim Sylvia with out being ridiculed for being a fan of his and if people dont like the way he fights y dont they ******* go in there and do a better job why ?? because they cant lay off the big man.


----------



## Pokkie (Oct 16, 2006)

Negative1 said:


> So, its the heavyweight division, if the opponents dont complain, then neither should you.
> 
> 
> But we saw at 68 that his reach can be exploited. So why havent anyone thought of this exploitation before Randy?
> ...



(1) You're right, but when the guy has such a distinct advantage, the crowd generally expects more than a walking measuring stick. 

(2) I thought you said Tim really did have a back problem? In any case, the guy's use of the reach is just absolutely ridiculous.He refuses to committ to a fight beyond pushing his opponent out of his range.

(3) No I don't expect him to move like a lightweight, not at all. But I expect him to throw the occasional combination.
I mean the guy isn't the blob or something, I'm fairly certain any heavyweight is capable of throwing out a flurry, even Tim Sylvia. He goes the whole match without gassing because he never has to use any energy with that lazy jab of his.

(4) Sure his injury was legit, but when you fight with an injury you really should shut up about it. It basically downplays your opponent's accomplishments, if you win, you won with an injury, yet if you lost,it was because of that injury. You didn't see Chuck complaining about his injury in the first Rampage match.

(5) No, he pushed Vera up into the cage because his corner told him to in order to drag it out into a boring 
decision, not because he wanted to make Vera look like a chump. Much like how he made Monson charge at him the entire match even though the guy practically dropped dead from exhaustion. 

(6) Yeah, but the difference between Randy and Tim is the fact that he pushed the fight as hard as he could.
The guy did take downs up the wazoo,tried to GNP but without much success (because of Tim's reach on the ground), boxed the crap outta him, and even managed a near ko with his opening punch. What did Tim do in his last 5 fights to even indicate that he wanted to finish a fight?

(7) So you're saying that I have to watch 5 fights ago in order to get any variety? Doesn't that already tell you something when I have to look a couple of years back?

(8) Its not even about comparing a fight, its more on the basis that people are telling me why I won't complain when some people make it to decisions but when Tim does, I complain. Its because he's not pushing the fight, every fight someone out there is telling me that the Old Tim is going to going into the fight, but every fight, All I see is the same old strategy. People are starting to feel sorry for the guy because he gets boo'ed a lot,
personally I'm not one of them, but I think he's asking for it with the way in which he carries himself in a fight.

Sylvia, as of Arlovski 3 has shown us 0 entertainment, with the exception of his fight with Randy, and only because he got beaten. Tell me, what was so
entertaining about his last 5 fights if you are so intent to tell me that he has laid such a beating on his opponents?


----------



## Pokkie (Oct 16, 2006)

Maniac said:


> wow cant beleive this thread is still going and i cant beleive theres more than 2 or 3 Sylvia supporters on my forum i remember this time last year u couldnt say the word Tim Sylvia with out being ridiculed for being a fan of his and if people dont like the way he fights y dont they ******* go in there and do a better job why ?? because they cant lay off the big man.



Relish in the fact that you're accumulating lots of points on this thread alone 

The problem I have with Sylvia is that he hasn't been performing up to par with his old self. Whenever I ask them which fight of his was entertaining they all refer to Telligman, they don't tell me Arlovski 2 cause everyone and their dog thinks Arlovski shoulda won that one. It's pretty depressing having to go that far back just to name one exciting fight. 

You can support him all you want, in fact I have never resorted to trash talking anyone on this forum, even when the same courtesy hasn't been extended to me.


----------

